# IVF Wales New Year cyclers pt 2



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ravan......Natural FET....Planning appointment 3rd Feb (hopefully to start end Feb)

Laura.....IVF Wales follow up 11th Feb....Reprofit DEIVF 12th July....possibly NHS IUI/IVF if we can get it!

trickynic....ICSI... poss down-reg starting xmas day...EC booked in for Feb 1st

Sarah.....ICSI....Planning appointment 28th Jan....Follow up 4th Feb....Tx start hopefully end Feb

Milliemags...........IVF Wales follow up 26th Jan.........Hopefully know more then!!!

Sugar......IVF#3 Planning apt 1st Feb....Hopefully start end Feb

Mel ...... FET 2 embies.... Down reg 22nd Jan... ET 1st week March

Marie..... FET.... Baseline 21st Dec.... Transfer w/c 4th Jan hopefully

Jule.......1st Appt in Guys 4th Jan.......hopefully will be put on a short waiting list...

Sam.....IVF #1..... down reg 23rd Dec.... baseline 18th Jan

Pix.....Consultation for lap 15th Jan.....Planning appoint 1st. March open to change depending on when have lap

Jules ........... IVF #2 Frozen .....Suprecur 15th Jan.......Basescan 5th Feb... Transfer end feb/early mar


I hope that this is the up to date list    

Just so this thread is not too busy, can you keep this to cycle chatter as much as poss pplleeaassee


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Shelley


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i think wishing your life away is part of tx.  I know it was with me anyway, alwways planning the next one or fu appointment.  3 weeks will soon be here hun and hopefully you can get back on the horse so to speak


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

part 2 already lol you are a chatty bunch lol

sugar yeah wishing your life away is part of all this treatment lark. once you have a plan it will help ease your mind a little at least


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Pix, glad your visit went OK and lovely of dp to go with you

Sugar, I know what you mean, our appointment can't come soon enough either. It was good to be back in work today, was getting bored of myself and kept my mind busy from wandering. Hopefully we'll all a definite plan soon.

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sugar and Sarah - i know how you both feel too - we got our letter confirming our appointment in Feb today and also got our receipt for our cycle in December in the same post - it feels like an empty feeling for a while after but definately helps being back at work as it does tak your mind off it.

feels like the next appointment can't come soon enough!!

Hope everyone is ok

jo xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Sugar waiting is horrid, you are on the countdown now, you will soon know your next move.

thanks Sarah. Hope you soon have a plan. Glad it was good to be back in work today to keep yourself busy

we'll be in to feb before you know it J and you will soon be looking at a way forward.

Hope everybody doing ok


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree girls we wish our lives away just waiting for tx which we shouldn't really but it shows how much our dreams mean to us.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so  true Queenie.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

down to 24 days Queenie, getting closer


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes can't wait. did try phoning today to see if he had any cancellations but couldn't get any answer so will try again tomorrow. 

you got your questions ready. i don't really have any, just hope that i can have it done and quickly.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it Tony Griffiths you're seeing Queenie? x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes it is i have heard good things about him. - mostly off kara.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

keep trying, really hope a cancellation comes up. 

I just want to make sure that they willing to do hycosy dye, the whole lot and need to know that will try to correct anything while in there and ensure that they understand that it is for the good of increasing success at IVF. Bit worried, wish I'd pushed to have it done in Cardiff now where they are more specialised. Hope they can free up right ovary. GP thinks may have endo and adhesions when was discussing cycles, symptoms and pain with her so if they find it hope they can deal with it. Just need to be clear that if they need to do anything that it wont make matters worse


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw Tony G last year - DH and I paid for consultation as I was diagnosed with endo after have lap to remove cyst in July in the Gwent.

TG did op in October to cut out most of endo and so far so good! After op he said it was very bad everything stuck to everything else like concrete.
Still a bit left in a tricky place between uterus and bowel but he told me that all the stuff around the important bits for babies is gone (which was about 95% of it) 

We thought he was really helpful and explained things really clearly too.

xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm sure who you see will be fine and will understand everything you need to have done with ivf in mind. is that test you mention to check to see if your tubes are clear. i'm sure they will do everything they can for you. i'm gonna say the same as while your there do anything that is gonna help my chances. just hope he thinks i need one know. as i do wonder if they will say i don't need one. just would like one to rule endo and adhesions out. i agree we don't want anything done that is gonna make matters worse. 

thanks sam that is good to hear


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lap/dye (dye to check tubes) and hysterscopy (looks inside the uterus)

sam im glad you found Mr G good too, he did 2 of my laps including the last one


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i should only need the lap to look for endo etc as i have had an hsg which checks for clear tubes and this came back fine. hoping to have a hystercopy as well to sort out fluid in cervix and to wash uterus out - i have always suffered with thrush and bacterial infections so hope that will help.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

and of course any removal of adhesions and endo etc etc

the dye is a very simple thing and he might wana do this anyway as it takes mins only


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers as long as i am asleep he can do what ever is gonna help. i hated the hsg have never felt pain like it- the air was blue


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i let some students examine me and check my cervix while i was under GA. i do like GA lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Pix 

I had HSG back in Nov 07 (absolute agony - they had to send me out the back way so I didn't frighten the other ladies waiting) and it was all clear but wish I hadn't been refered for one as think it didn't give a good idea of what was going on. First thing I heard about endo was wen i had scan before IUI last year and Grace said it looked liked I had it. Wasn't until op for cyst that they diagnosed it. 

I was a bit anxious about having the first lap because of any potential damage that could be done. I was in tears when the doctor said before the op that if the cyst was too difficult to remove they might have to take the ovary out as well and I had to consent to that before the op. As it happens they didn't have to remove the ovary and the cyst burst during the op and was drained. I also consented to them trying to sort out some of the endo (using diathermy) during initial op but not sure that was very successful (i now know that was because of the extent of it).

My reason for posting it was to say that now that it's been done I feel really positive about the treatment (and AF is less painful). TG said that IUI was no good for us and he couldn't do 'dye' because of state of tubes. If I hadn't had the laps we'd have been trying another 2 cycles of IUI in vain before going on to IVF. Sometimes I think it pays to sort stuff out to improve chances of success (which is what TG has said we've done). I'm just frustrated that it wasn't picked up much sooner as the symptoms that I've told GP's and countless other doctors along the way about are indicators of endometriosis but no-one bothered to suggest investigating. 

Sorry that's all bit garbled.

Good luck Queenie and Pix xxxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well if it is as good as sedation i will love it.

can having a lap etc cause damage


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara that was the word, hysterthingamijiggy! I've got this worry that they won't do what needed, they wouldn't do a lap before getting referred to Cardiff. Don't suppose they can go against JE asking dont know friday will soon tell me!

thanks Sam.

Wonder if we'll end up cycling at same time after all this Queenie. I may be holding off until end June or Julyish time now. that a worry of mine Queenie the poss of it causing damage


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

i think any kind of procedure has the potential to and they've always got to cover themselves...

I was initially reluctant/concerned but having been ttc for so long without success and what they subsequently found and corrected, for me the advantages far far outweighed and disadvantages

x

hope i haven't caused anyone any concern with what i posted   - just letting you know how things have developed with me x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

with all ops you will be told the advantages and the risks and surgeon will go through everything with you

at my first op , my right tube was removed by desecting the ovary, second op was easy as it was a tube clipping and adhersion removal and third op was left tube removal and the right stump and this time i was filled with fluid to stop scarring. each time all was well for me the benefits out weigh the risks for sure

i suppose the fact here is you ladies will be aving an op under general and no its not a walk in the park but it is something you want and need

i always said i would never have a lap and ended up having 3! the first one i was very scared and was crying as they put me under, they were all very caring and good


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good to hear it all Sam  

Did you have 3 just for the GA Kara   only joking!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sam of course you haven't.

we need to know all sides so we can make the right decision.  i will do what the consultant suggests as he knows best.

thanks you both

well i'm off to bed to watch tv.

nite all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix yeah i did and a wisdom tooth removal under GA (most painful thing ive ever ever had done lol)

trust in your surgeon i say and i have loads of tips for after your ops too and also tips on what to take to hospital so we can talk about this at a later date lol

im off to watch hospital 24 7. ivf wales is on there


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

nite nite

think i'm going to go up to bed and watch that too x thanks for the heads-up kara x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I had my wisdom teeth out under local and at that time I worked in the hospital and felt ok so went straight on to do a shift after. It came up like a balloon and was lifting a patient with dementia and she punched my in the jaw OUCH didn't finish my shift  

Night ladies, I have taped hosp to watch after BB

i'LL be after you for your tips Kara


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol pix i just wrote same in other thread bout hospital program not geting a punch in jaw ...ouch


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

it was a bit ouch but waited until I walked away from her bed before I swore!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol oh yeah pix, i had one out under local and one under general as it was impacted and needed cutting to get the little so and so out...i remember going to work while dosing up on tramadol and feeling completely off my head lol, i was very swollen and bruised for a while lol

how is everyone today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Are we talking wisdom teeth or other (i've lost the plot)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah wisdom teeth!! lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had two pulled at the dentist on the same day, and i looked like someone had kicked me in the face for a week.  I could only drink soup through a straw


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ouch  

when i had mine out at the denist i smoked and had to hold my lips together to have a *** lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nothing stopped me smoking lol they are about the same size as a straw


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i was awful and really enjoyed smoking and would smoked through cold, coughs and chest infections....how stupid lol

sorry for hijacking your thread ladies

where are you all lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you two have made me giggle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad we made you giggle, just you wait til after your lap and we can compare things then lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah   I am dreading getting pumped up with air cos gosh I am always full of wind! Just had phone call from gym asking if I'd be able to make it for gym induction today instead of tomoz. Going to make the effort but haven't got the energy!! DP said he'll take me down if I'll reverse the car out of the drive way cos his neck is killing him! Can't do much damage with double vision 2 mins reversing!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl omg you be careful, your dp must have faith in you lol

have they asked you today cause of the weather?

oh the gas is funny, i have pics of my belly afterwards lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope reversing goes well then lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

he does think I am a good driver when opticians actually sort a prescription that stops double vision!

I'll have to see that pic!

He said could i go today in case trainer can't make it tomorrow so expect in case weather.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sure you are a good driver hun, only joking


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think they are on my phone and i cant figure out how to get them off so will show you when i see you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys, sorry I am going to do a really long post now coz i have lots of nice posts to answer!

Ravan thanks for your eggshare info, I think I would rather jab than take the pill lol so I will ask them about that when the time comes. eggsharing is definitely the best way financially without a doubt. 

Thanks for the hug Pix its comforting to know I'm not alone feeling like that. Its not fair on dh really as he is stuck in the middle trying to do the best for all of us. I've been thinking about what you said about antagonist aiming to reduce the risk of overstimming, where I suppose egg share needs you to produce as many as possible so I dont know if its compatible. you are right we need to talk it through at appointment to get some answers. 

Kara its great how you remind me of the positives and I am feeling pretty much ok now really, just want to get on with the next go.

Queenie thanks hun, I'm not sure about egg sharing again. I don't have any regrets  but I would need to find out how they would balance preventing ohss with making sure we had enough eggs to share. I don't want to compromise our own chances. out of 20 eggs last time (10 for each of us), only 6 of mine were mature and 4 fertilized.  Obviously I have no idea what the quality of the other 10 was like so maybe I was just unlucky. But if it was about the same as my 10, my feeling is the stims made me produce a large volume but lots were small. So I am guessing they will change the drugs next time to aim for less eggs but better quality. So I don't know how well that would fit in with donating half of them. You need at least 8 to share. 

thanks Sam, Michelle, Jo, Laura I really appreciate the hugs & kind words. Sugar thanks I think we are ok now. SarahJane thats a good idea about doing scans with my mum. Dh has always wanted to go through the whole process together. We had a chat last night and I think it sounds like if we do stay at cardiff he will try to organise changing the arrangments for the kids so we can both go for treatment week together. I will defo take your advice about ringing round the local clinics.  

Sam hope the jabs are going ok, hows your tum any bruises? Nic hope the headaches are calming down and AF is not too bad. Well done on getting the jabs slower. I let my mum do one once (nurse) and she properly stabbed me! I always had to go slow myself!

Laura hope you are ok after spotting your neighbour, rubbish when you don't expect it isn't it.

Pix hope the visit to your friend was ok. I guess in not telling you she was pregnant she would have been trying to protect you and just not wanting to be insensitive if you had just told her your treatment didn't work, it must be hard for people I suppose not sure what the right thing to say is. 

Hi jules good luck with your treatment, I just did a frozen cycle myself and I have to say I thought the drugs were not too bad at all. I got some headaches down regging but went back to normal starting the tablets.  

I agree with everyone about wishing your life away, I am exactly the same. 

Hope everyone is ok and keeping warm. 
love Marie. xxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie lots to think about and consider.  We are all here for you hunni in whatever you decide xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow marie thats quite a post

im glad your ok i have been thinking about you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

My goodness you lot can chat   I go out for the night and when I next log on not only are we on part 2 but on page 4  

How is everyone though, all good I hope. Just a quickie for now as in work and mega busy.

marie - it is so good that you have a very supportive dh who wants to be there at every step. All of the other problems will be so much easier to overcome if you are together.

Will catch up properly later 
 to all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar lovely to see you hun, your ticker is under 3 weeks now yay yay

hope work isnt too busy for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Kar

the time has passed quickly but not quick enough   Not long to go now. I am just trying to get a few things finished as work is shutting tomorrow (seriously bad weather on the way according to boss but who are we to argue   )

We will have a quiet weekend this one, off to my goddaughters christening in Brighton next weekend and then a weekend getting questions ready for the 1st. i am sure it will fly by.

Not long for you though, how are you feeling? Saw your bump pic and it look fab


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow your boss is closing tomorrow thats good lol, the snow is heavy here now really heavy

thanks hun i feel very well thank you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are OK Marie, good luck working out your next step  

Sugar, how are you? Sounds like you have a nice boss, enjoy your snow day tomorrow. Time will fly and your planning appointment will be here v. soon.

Enjoy the gym pix!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope i get a snow day tomorrow, it might make this cr*p weather worth it.  Hope everyone is well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Been thinking of you Marie x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Gosh Marie that is a long post, glad you have sorted things out and are ready to move forward again


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks pix  

I know Jules sorry lol, I need to keep up then I can do little and often instead


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I know things move forward so quickly on here i cant keep up.  Im not coming on here daily though so it makes it difficult as there is so much happening at the mo and people are injecting but im not sure where we are with it all  

Good luck for all those that are cycling at the mo.  Ill try and keep up with it


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im going to have to read back a bit to catch up  

Loads of snow here,Im so excited,beautiful and white!


hope you are all warm and well


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

wow early start for you Ravan  

Snowed in here too! - had to take annual leave so spent all morning making lard cakes for the birds - they seem to be enjoying them  

still hoping for the weekend thaw   so we can get to baseline scan on Monday!

x


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello to you all - I am so lost with everything. I haven't been on here for ages though as was mega busy leading up to Christmas and things just have only just calmed down !!

I start down reg for my FET on 27th Jan ..... was supposed to be 22nd but AF was 5 days late for the first time ever - think that was connected with the stress I have been under lately as I also have a coldsaw as well which I only get when stressed. Am now calming down ready to start treatment as  don't want to be starting off in a bad place!!

Am trying to be more positive about the process but still cant shake the feeling it won't work even if they do defrost. I have already booked an appt with JE to talk about next cycle and further tests I want done and treatment appt or end of March!  Hopefully by then they will know more about the criteria fir 2nd NHS funded cycle

Hope you are all well and enjoying the snow x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Mel im loving the snow!! Had Sam out a few times,we built a snowman lol

Sam I get up anytime between 4.30 and 7am depending on how well my Sam has slept!  Would have loved to make lard cakes for the birdies!Im forever feeding them bread and nuts  

where is everyone today?


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Me and DH built a snowman last week when we had first lot of snow but it was very scary looking lol .... the kids next door were laughing at it as theirs is really cool !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mel hope you dont need the appointment and your FET works for you

ravan hiyamatey

we got stuck on a mountain in snow!!!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck with your FET Mel, fingers crossed you won't need the appointments you have planned, but understand you wanting a back up plan. Glad you are feeling calmer for starting tx

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Mel my snowman was so bad the kids came over and finished it for me!  
Cost me the fresh snow in the garden so they could have a snowball fight! 

Kara   where you in the 4x4?

Hi Sarah


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with FET mel, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie you still around? Thinking of you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Ravan, sounds like you had a fun day in the snow!


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Sounds like there has been some serious snowman building going on!

We got a letter today from IVF Wales saying that we are now at the top of the waiting list - which is strange as we self funded our December cycle.  I'm hoping its because we can have two goes on the NHS now but have a funny feeling its been sent to us in error!!  We couldn't get hold of anyone there today who could confirm it for us.

fingers crossed though!!

Marie: have you come to any decisions yet - its so hard to know what to do for the best isn't it.

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

self funding wouldnt effect your nhs cycle unless you self fund loads so this is good news hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Mel for your FET hopefully you wont need the fu appt but at least it is made just incase


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck Mel  

How are you jabbers getting on?!! Hope the snow doesn't stop any scans.

Can hear that the snow is defrosting can hear the drain trickling, so much of it though! I am wishing it away so that I get to my appointment on friday


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

hi Mel, good luck with your FET, I also hope you don't need your apts.

Ravan I'm still here thanks hun, Jo I hope the letter is for real   we haven't made any decisions yet still waiting on answers from various people. clinic was going to let us know how many vials of sperm we have left and also if JE can tell from my file if she would let me share again or not. I rang liverpool womens yesterday and got some good answers from them, the wait time for consultation is only 2 weeks and you can start on your next cycle but its £4500 ish and we would have to arrange transport of sperm. They said Cardiff would charge for the admin costs plus incubator plus a charge for sending a copy of my file. Have also emailed Care with similar questions but not heard back   its really hard to find a time to ring when in work all day!

Pix hope the weather is ok for you friday, hope all jabbers are doing ok xxx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all, Sam here (one of the jabbers  ) 
Jabbing going fine, feel like I've been doing it forever. Odd headache, occasional bleeder, bit teary now and again but nothing dramatic. Not sure if increased appetite is side effect (more likely I'm just being greedy and looking for excuses  )

Pix - sorry hun - now   for thaw by Friday for your lap appt!

Marie - sounds like your making good progress with getting info. Good on you!  

Hi Mel  good luck for FET  

Jo - hope you can get hold of someone soon and that the letter's right 

Ravan - if you want the recipe for lard cakes more than happy to share it! i don't like the smell of melting lard (especially whole blocks at a time) so that's one unhealthy thing I haven't been tempted to eat!

Kara - hope you're nice and warm now and you weren't stuck for long 

Hi Jule, Michelle, Ravan, SarahJane, Sugarfairy and anyone I've missed!

Well done all snowman makers. If there's any left at the weekend DH and I might have a stab at one   Might be working on Saturday morning tho - depending on weather   

xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sam

Glad your jabbing going well

Marie hope the clinic gets back to you.  Wow 2 weeks is a good time

Pix and everyone else that i haven't got a hope of remembering all at once hi and hope everyone is well


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry to interupt your thread.  I have today recieved a letter fron IVF Wales telling me that I have reached the top of the list   .  I was wondering how long after reaching the top does treatment usually start. If anyone could help I'd be grateful.
Thanks
Helen


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Helen just wanted to say    for reaching the top of the list! I dont know how long it will take as Ive never been on the list so cant give you a guestamate.But just wishing you luck that it happens soon for you. 

Sam would love your recipe,love feeding the birdies.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Helen when i reached top i was seen almost straight away.  congrats hunni


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

won't be long now Helen.

Fab news on the letters girls


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Helen   just wanted to say hello and good luck. Great feeling to be at the top of the list. 
We reached the top in Oct last year and started downregging in December with estimated egg collection early Feb. 

Sorry in advance for next bit which is not cycle related.... 
Lard cakes for birds - for Ravan and anyone else who'd like to help out our feathered friends
I fill an empty pot (yogurt pot or anything I've got handy - used ordinary cereal bowls today - haven't eaten much yogurt lately!) with mixture of peanuts/other nuts (unsalted), sunflower seeds, dried fruit, grated cheese, suet, breadcrumbs - not always all those things but whatever I've got in the cupboard. I then gently melt a packet of lard in a saucepan and pour it into the pot over the nuts, seeds etc and give them a bit of a stir to make sure it's got into the gaps. I then put it somewhere cool to set (doesn't take long on the windowsill in this weather). when it's set and white I pop it out of pot and put it in the garden for the birds. I've put some in fat-ball feeders that hang in the trees but most of it on shallow trays on the ground or ontop of the wall so that the blackbirds, robins, dunnocks and thrushes can get to it too.
(The 'popping' it out of the pot isn't so easy if you use a cereal bowl or somthing rigid so I was hacking lumps out of it and making balls with my hands! - birds didn't seem to mind tho!)  You can put a bit of cardboard with string though it in the bottom of the pot before you start and then you'll have something to hang it from but I've never been very good at that!

xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oops sorry thanks Marie and Sam.

Good your jabs are going well.

Great you are getting on with your mission Marie.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would love to feed the birds in the garden but we have so many cats walking through i am afraid they will catch them


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice girls. Stu and I are really excited. x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad your excited, we are all excited for you


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Helen congrats on getting to the top of the list will depend on how busy they are last year I got to the top in Jan but it took until May for the planning consult and then until July before I started DR, fingers crossed its a bit quicker for you xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great news that the injections are going ok Sam  

Pix im sure you'll get to your appt its supposed to get warmer so im sure it will all thaw for you 

Marie great that you have started getting some info.  Why do you need to transfer the sperm is your husband unable to guve another sample?

Great news that Jo and Helen have recieved letters hoping it wont be too long for you both til you get your appts


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Great news you are at the top of the list Helen (and fingers crossed you are too Jo), hope you don't need to wait too long for an appointment now.

Marie, glad you are getting some useful info, you'll be able to move forward soon

Not long to go Pix, sure it will thaw OK for your appointment - good luck on Friday!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi girls - it's the other jabber!   Thanks for all the well-wishing. Jabbing is going fine although head-aches are getting a bit more regular. Quite mild though so not too bad. 

Gosh, it's getting quite hard to keep up with everyone on here but it really seems like things are picking up for lots of us - hopefully it will be followed by lots of BFPs!!!!!!

Just would like to say that I'm really glad I found this forum. Although I don't post that frequently, I check in at least a few times a day and it's certainly making the process a whole lot easier to cope with. Thanks for all of your support so far  

Best of luck to everyone!! x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all Trying to keep up with what going on in here and getting confused lol
I think for this week pix has a lap cons tomorrow,
Jules starts supercur,
Sam has baseline scan on monday
Im sure someone has a scan friday too but I cant remember  

Good luck guys  

Have I missed anyone for tx this week?

Hope your all well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sorry im lost too lol

good luck pix with your appointment tomorrow

good to to everyone with jabs/scans and appointments


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Well the schools are still shut today so working from home again today. Unfortunately I didnt have a snow day yesterday as I have lots of work to get finished. its tax return season and there are lots of accounts to finish off. I hate working at home as I would rather be sitting on the sofa watching the tv  

Good luck tomorrow pix, hope you get good news.

Hope all the jabbers are doing well, and all with scans and apts hope the snow has thawed and you all manage to get to clinc.

Hope everyone else is ok and that the snow is not too much of a problem.

Well another fun day of crappy accounts to finish.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow sugar 18 days and counting hunni, do you hope to start asap after your appointment?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys, Sugar sorry you have to work at home its pants isn't it. 

Pix hows the weather looking for tomorrow? Yeah Jule we have to rely on the frozen because he has a zero count, the vasectomy reversal did not work so he had to have surgery to get the batch we have now.

Nic glad your jabs are going well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie how are you huni? anymore researching?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie sounds like you are in the same position as me and my hubby...failed reversal,zero count ect. But it can and will work for you as it did me  

Morning Kara  

Sugar schools are closed here too,except for years 10,11 & 12 had such a hassle getting Taz to go in today,because nobody else has turned up for school.Hope you get your work finished today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to anyone who has appointments and scans and anything else.  Sos i can't keep up


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey Kara I'm ok tar hun, not really just waiting for answers to my enquiries at mo. Appointment from clinic thru but DH wants to change it coz its a day he needs to pickup kids  
so there are 2 days each week no-go coz of them (not their fault but you know what I mean), and another weekday he can't do coz of work. So that leaves 2 days when apts are ok  

think we will have to have a chat about that  

Ravan did you ever think one day it might just work and one might just get through? You do hear stories like that so I suppose we should be trying (well not trying but just happen to go for it around the right time iyswim? )

big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun thats a pain in the **** that your days are so limit, is there any way you can have a chat with him and maybe once in a while have the kids a different day?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

yeh kara we will defo talk. 

Unfortunately there isn't much he can do about it as ex is a total #[email protected]*#. theres a court order laying out the residence split and she makes him stick to it, to the letter. So if there is a problem with our days she says its his problem and we have to arrange something. so that means asking mil and then she has to be in the loop about treatment which i dont want so its all pants   

sorry this is totally off topic... but we have a csa tribunal soon and if she wins, (ie we have to pay her even MORE money), my dh is going to get tougher with her saying we have to swap days tough luck. 

So although I hope we win, if we don't then at least there is a silver lining

Anyway sorry dont get me started on her LOL


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg hun that sounds so stressful for your both, have you managed to arrange your appointment for a suitable day for you?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I am going to hold onto it for now kara til I can talk to dh properly. 

clinic have confirmed its defo a follow up so if I have to let it go I will post date on here first incase anyone else wants it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah speak to your dh first for sure


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie.I think that every month,even since having Sam.I still think it.Especially when a/f turns up late.  
You never know.I'm sure Kara has even thought it,that what if?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

For 18 years i have thought it lol, head f*ck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep i have and my tubes are completely removed and sealed!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice yesterday guys. I spoke to Alex this morning and we gave our planning appointment on 25th February.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix all the very best for you consultation hope it goes really well and that you don't have to wait long for tx. ( will be looking to you for questions to ask soon)

helen that great news.

sam and tricky nic hope jabs are going well and good luck both for baseline scans.

marie sorry to hear you are getting lots of stress at the moment i hope you and dh can sort things out soon.

hope i haven't missed anyone. 

 to everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen that is great news yay yay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie how ya doing huni?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening all,

Hmmm i wonder who Archie left everything to...and did Natasha really kill Mark Whylde, I thought it was going to be a 'who done it' story line like EE!! - i am having a TV night tonight!!

Thanks for your reply Kara - we had our first ICSI on the NHS in August and then self funded in Dec so i was surprised at receiving the letter - We need to speak to the guy that works on reception but couldn't get hold of him y/day or today but fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone is well,

Jo xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw thanks everyone will let you know what happens.

Hope all ok, good luck with each stage that you are all at

Sorry short and sweet but head feels as if it is going to split and got essay to do so will catch up with you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Pix 

sorry it's  a late one - probably missed u for tonight - just wanted to wish you all the best for appt tomorrow x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pix - wishing you  lots of luck for your appointment today.  
Have to read back to see what everyone else is doing but hope all is going well for those jabbing  
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck today Pix will be thinking of you.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Good luck today, Pix for your appointment and to JulesP for starting jabbing. 

Sam, good luck for your scan on Monday. Nic I'm not sure when your baseline is but guessing it must be soon.

We went to the GP yesterday and got ourselves referred to a urologist about dh varicocele. We should have an appointment in a couple of weeks as we decided to pay for the consultation and speed things up. So fingers crossed we will be moving on that front soon. We had not met this doctor before, he was lovely and also knew the reasons why varicoceles can cause infertility, so felt like a very positive meeting as other GPs have dismissed it. Feels good to be doing something positive and glad I didn't have to quote all my internet research at him!

Not sure how much I will be on next week as I am away on a work trip, but will be thinking of you all and wish luck to all those starting treatment or having scans.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Good luck Pix - got my fingers crossed its good news.

 to all today, just a quicky as in work and got lots to do (seems to be the same for everyone this time of year)

Would rather be home in bed  

Will catch up later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sugar 17 days OMG its flying.Im finding January busy too.This week has been mental,next week I have 3 out of 5 days booked plus a/f due.The joy! Think the only week that is quiet for me is my planning appointment week lol cant wait till Feb


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pix good luck for today, will be sending positive vibes your way x  

Sarah Jane good news on the GP, its really disheartening isn't it when they aren't on the same page. Glad things are moving forward for you. 

Jo hope you get hold of alex today x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you are OK Marie. Sounds like things are pretty stressful for you and dh just now, hope you will be able to work things out for your fu appointment


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you everyone so very much   Will be leaving in about an hour with my list of Q's!

THat is great news that you seen a good GP Sarah and have been referred to a urologist.

Hope things sort out for your FU Marie, it is indeed stressful trying to sort partners children.

Did you manage to get hold of reception Jo? How fab if that is another nhs go for you  

Good luck on jabs Jules

Hope jabs all ok nic and sam, good luck for baselines

Great news about your appoint Helen

Ok where am I now!!

All waiting for appoints I am wishing the time away for you and each new day is a day closer x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good Luck Pix hope its all gone OK.

Thanx for the Jab good lucks, a bit nervouse though I'm sure its like riding a bike and by this time next week I'll be thinking nothing of it.

Bit confused about the NHS funding I understood that you get one fresh go then one frozen go, then you have to pay have they changed the criteria or is it due to change soon?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Raven - I cannot wait until 2wks monday, its only 2 days later and then its your turn. Its getting very exciting now. Hope we can start asap. 

Jules - good luck with the jabbing, after your first one it will be like you never stopped.

Pix - hope your apt went well and you have some positive news to start the year.

Sarah - hope you get your apt date soon, waiting is so tough.

Taffy - hope you are ok and feeling well

Marie - good luck with your FU, hope you get lots of answers

Sam, Jo - how are you both, hope you are well and not washed out with all the forcasted flash flooding and torrential rain

Helen - thats great that you have a planning apt, hopefully you will be able to start in march or april. I hear that spring is a good time of the year to have IVF  

Queenie - how are you chicky, hope you are keeping well and that you and dh are ok. Not long till your apt now, hope you can have your lap soon.

If I missed anyone I am so sorry, this thread is getting so busy now.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just checking in to see how pix got on. hope it went well pix


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick update on my letter about being at the top of the list - my Kev (DH) called and spoke to Alex today and he said it's not a mistake - he's been given a number of names to contact and we were one of them so he's booked us in for a planning appointment on the 9th March!!

Kev said not to get my hopes up as he thinks they still might have it wrong - maybe our records are wrong on their system but we did call to confirm that we already had an NHS go last year so what more can we do!?!

Jo xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Jo

that sounds like good news   - 9th march is my birthday so hoping that'll be a lucky date for you hun!

xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wow thats great Jo.

Thanks Queenie and Sugar

Well to put it politely my appointment was pants!!! I was told that they could do a lap but if there was adhesions around the ovary or if anything needed doing then I would have to go back to Cardiff to have it done because they only investigative laps   Don't think I am going for 2 ops somehow   She went ahead and put me down for lap anyway which she said would be feb/march but am I heckers like going to let them anywhere near me! I had a bad feeling about being referred there from the beginning with them not being specialised in fertility.

However, on a brighter note, I phoned Cardiff (thanks Kara) and spoke to JE's secretary and she has booked me in for 25th to see Mr. Griffiths. Just peed off now that time has been wasted but in a way I need to be held back a bit because am rearing to get going on my next tx but isn't really practical before Julyish anyway because between now and June I have got piano exam, science exam and think it 5 assessments. Between Oct and feb, I can take time out from open uni so sometime then could be a good time for tx, hmm don't want to wait that long though. Oh well everything is for a reason. Just another waiting game now.

Sorry girlies, that was very long winded.

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Pix

sorry to hear your appointment wasn't what you'd hoped for. 

Pretty good going to get an appointment to see Mr Griffiths on the 25th - we paid to see him privately at Spire for initial consultation and waiting time was about the same. I had an lap at the Gwent to have cyst removed in Oct and they diagnosed endo then. When I saw Mr Griffiths he said that lap was the gold standard for diagnosing endo - I'm assuming that if I hadn't had endo diagnosed during initial lap to remove cyst that I'd have had to have a disgnostic one too. From what I recall looking into it, I think that's pretty much the way they do it (but could be wrong!)

Great that you're looking at the positive side of having to wait - with the timing being better later in the year for you. I think that Mr Griffiths said that the wait for having the endo removed on NHS would have been about 5 months (although I'm sure waiting times change all the time so wouldn't take that as gospel). We felt that we'd waited so long getting to this stage and were due to get to top of ivf list that we opted to pay for the op to get it done quicker. With a date for your appointment you've got something to aim for - and you can be confident that Mr Griffiths is an expert and will give you the best info xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Sam  

just 3 days until your baseline now, woohoo good luck x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Gutted for you trix had to have two lap's too one at the Gwent and then one at Llandough fingers crossed they sort it soon x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Jules


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules the funding has changed and is now well from april 2 full cycles are funded on the nhs

jo i think its right hun, cause by the time you cycle it will be april

sam totally agree thats mr g is the main man and such a nice guy and great surgeon

pix glad you got an appointment sorted with my g you will really like him and i think its best to wait and have one op than have 2 if you needed anything done, what a waste of time and nhs money!!!!!

queenie how ya doing hun?

marie hope your well

sugar not too long now til your appointment


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara, yeah total waste of NHS money they can put it into IVF instead!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now that would be good wouldnt it

i have a copy of the 17th november on DVD where edwina says she hopes to move to 3 full cycles so the fight will carry on lol

have you ever met mr g?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

cool, I'd love to see that DVD

No never met him, know very highly spoken of by all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will have to burn you a copy, its an unedited copy too !

you will like him i am certain of it

think im gona have to crash as im shattered, been a long lovely day


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

brilliant.

Sleep well x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you sleep well too hun

night night


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix, sorry your appt was rubbish hun.  But great that you have another at UHW v soon to get sorted out with your lap.  Can't believe they would have expected you to have two ops!

Ladies, sorry but I just know I'm never going to be able to keep up on this board.  But I do think about you all even if I'm not online that much.  And I'm sending lots of positive energy our way for a successful year of BFP's     

I am quite excited about our tx even though it's not til July.  Just a bit worried about trying to make sure work isn't too stressful for 2ww.  I have a new ish boss who I haven't told about any of this. Will have to let her know or should I not say anything and perhaps take a week sick on return from Reprofit?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya laura hun, this thread is moving very quick isnt it

it might easier for you to have a week or so sick on your return from et, this will take the pressure off youplus you wont ave to tell your newboss lol i am so pleased your excited as july really isnt that far away yay yay


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura don't worry about not being able to get on line much, we all understand you have a busy job.  Nice to hear from you


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I know what you mean,Im finding it hard to keep up too......finding it hard to read today too.....my Sam has pressed something and shrunk the writting on the forum lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

forgot to say good morning!  hope your all well


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix sorry to hear your app didn't go well but glad to hear you got an app with dr g. looks like we both will be seeing him. at nearly the same time. will have to arrange to have our laps on the same day lol

laura is great to see you do keep popping in when you can. 

i'm fine thanks kara, just waiting for app to come. told my head teacher that i have an app and for the first time asked to see the app letter and asked for a copy to go in my file!!!! never been asked before just hope she is not gonna be awkward about my app's.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Kara, I had heard something along those lines but wasn't sure if it was true. Fingers crossed I won't need another go but its one less thing to think about x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Pix, i'm really sorry to hear your appointment didn't go very well too - it is strange that they expected you to have to go through two laps!!  I've not heard of Mr Griffiths but from what the other girls say it sounds like he is one of the best so that's really positive that you have an appointment with him.

No news from me really - we did get a pack from the hospital today confirming our planning appointment for the 9th March (fingers crossed it goes well as it's your b'day Sam!!)

I guess it must be right that it is another go on the NHS they have confirmed by letter that we are at the top of the waiting list and even when we called them to tell them we've already had our first NHS go they still confirmed it was right - we're very happy as were thinking we would have to pay for another cycle plus pay our car off in June so its helped loads!!

Am planning to lose at least a stone before my next appointment so have bought myself some new trainers etc and going walking at least once a day from tomorrow (its a bit rainy today!).

Hope eveyone is having a good weekend 

Jo xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks everyone. I am actually very glad that I get to go to Cardiff and see Mr. G instead. I had no faith in West Wales General for a lap! We can be lap buddies Queenie! Hope you get your appoint through soon and your head is ok with appoints.

Well Jo that is great news. It will be interesting to see how it works out for everyone else. I need to change my planning appoint so going to ask them then as it will be after April if can be NHS! We shall see


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix my app is 4th feb when is yours jan or feb. i can see us having our laps the same time and then tx.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello my lovelies

Sorry I haven't been posting for a while but have been thinking of you all none the less.

I can't believe everything that is happening on this thread so am not even going to try to catch up - would be here till next Chrsitmas I think!!!

So good luck to everyone doing, expecting and looking forward to treatments. My all our dreams come true.

Pix - Hope you have more luck with Mr G than you had. Have to say I was very dispondant after last treatment but JE had a plan, and I like a plan. She ref me to Mr G with 3 days of seeing her. Unfortunately he had an emergency and i couldn't see him but the thought was there   So They seem to be doing there best.

Just wanted to let yu know though that that was beginning of Dec. My next treatment is booked for April 12th (New funding year - thanks Kara again!!!  ) and they thought I would have my lap before then (Having any endo removed, trying to move uterus into a more accessible posistion and cervix stretched - nice!!) But haven't heard anything. Checked last week and the said Mr g is only with IVF Wales 1 Thurs a month (I think that was right) He wants to look to see if any other way of getting same results using a diff method - so is yet to give the thumbs up. But not sure though if my ref, was forgotten about!!!!! As seems a long time to read my file.

Bit frustrating really.

So Pix - check the after your app that any follow ups are made asap.

Speak soon

Liz XXX


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Pix, hopefully it will be the same for you too - can't see any reason why it wouldn't - it seems so soon after our first NHS go in August last year but i suppose its only soon when you compare it to waiting two years the first time xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

25th Feb, I am Queenie, although will wait to get letter to actually take that as written! You may be a bit ahead of me, but would be great to cycle together. All going to plan, when would you ideally like to do next tx?

Hi Liz, thanks, lovely to see you back. thanks for the tip, I hope it gets sorted for you soon. I always chase things up! I even wrote a letter to them yesterday to clarify everything! Have they said that your next tx will be NHS? Will you go ahead if haven't had lap?

We might have been cycling at the same time Jo, I had my NHS go in August too!


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Pix - i saw that you did - we must have been in around the same time - the August one i was on LP so started injecting early july i think and ET was on the 7th August


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

think I may have started late July, not sure   know OTD was early sept! So prob a bit after you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

liz thats great about your cycle, notneed to thank me hun. mr g use to just do a tuesday i think!!

queenie hope your head isnt gona start being a pain in the ****, my bosses were fine to start with then went funny then were fine!!

hiya everyone else


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all,

mr g works every thursday at clinic. pix i have tried phoning for a cancellation so it might be worth you doing that. at the moment he doesn't have any before the 4th. 
i have june in my head for doing tx but all depends on when i have lap etc and i am hoping this will be my 2nd nhs go.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya girls, hope everyone is ok. 

Pix glad you have a plan, even though the timescales are a bit longer. At least you are not going to have two operations, can't believe they suggested that. Queenie hope your boss is not giong to start being awkward, I have booked leave / called in sick for all my apts & scans so far. Are they allowed to ask for a letter? what ifyou wanted it private?  

Lovely to see you Liz, hope you get some answers soon about the lap. 

Laura I would defo say go sick, if you feel you can. You don't need the added pressure of work. 

I have a bit of a plan.. although I'm still not 100% sure... clinic have said I can share again and have a recipient lined up. Louise said they would go off my feb period so I was pretty happy about that. But the planning apt has come through for 15 March ... so I don't know whats going on really ,maybe thats just the next avail and thats that? I don't know whether to call and question it or not. I also now kinda wish I'd told them I wanted to keep my FU apt. I just assumed a planning apt would be closer anyway. I don't know how they are planning on balancing sharing with antagonist. or even if they will do antagonist. And I am guessing planning apt in March would mean treatment about June which seems a lifetime away.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie i am so glad you have a plan in place, i would call louise and have a chat with her. they will probably put you on the pill, i am sure you could still do the antagonist but check this with her.

its great you can and want to share again, what an amazing thing you are doing


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey ladies  just a quickie from me... working yesterday so been a bit busy this w/e

 that baseline scan is ok tomorrow and that we get to move on to the next bit  
Trickynic - good luck for your scan on Tuesday x

will pop back some time tomorrow - scan AM (DH coming with me   ), work PM  

enjoy the rest of the weekend all xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Goodluck for scan tomorrow scan, i'll have everything crossed for you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sam goodluck for tomorrow, hope you get on ok x

Kara thanks I will give them a call. To be brutally honest I wouldn't do it just for the sake of it. It sounds really awful but its all about the money. We just can't afford to self fund (without getting into debt). Although once I get into it I will do my best for her and truly would hope it works for her.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam good luck with your scan tomorrow , hope you get a chance to update us

marie its good your honest and i think alot of people do it for the money. i did consider it years ago but didnt go down that path for a few personal reasons


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Sam


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck for your baseline tomorrow Sam.

Marie, great that you have a plan. But a bit strange they have pushed your planning appt to March, I would give them a call just to check there isn't an earlier date they can give you.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi girls , good luck for baselines.

thanks Marie. Soz been meaning to PM you. I am looking at postponing my planning appoint which is booked for 1st March, so will be in touch. I'll text.

Sorry just a quicky and apologies but may not be around for few days. Just has some upsetting news so going to get my head around that and will have family stuff to sort, but will be thinking of you all.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sam and Tricknic Good luck for your scans this week 
Pix   - hope you are ok. 
Marie - I would phone and have a chat with clinic. On my last cycle they pencilled me for treatment dates a few months ahead of my planning appointment (I needed to have dates to organise a locum to cover my work as I was cycling during school holidays).  
HI Queenie and Sugar - not long till those appts now  
Apologies to all those I have missed - this thread is moving quickly - but I do wish you all the best of luck whatever stage you are at     

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix hope your ok hun

marie hope you manage to chat with louise today


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Good luck with your baseline scan today Sam, hope it goes ok.

Pix - hope you are ok and things work out for you    

Queenie and Raven - not long till apts now, are you getting excited. I am  

Taffy - how are you and teeny? Hope you are ok and looking forward to starting maternity leave.

Tricky - good luck for you scan this week.

kar, Michelle - how are you both, hope you are ok.

I am sure I have missed people so I am so sorry, hope you are all ok. This thread is getting mega busy now and you lot sure can chat   . had a busy weekend working so didnt get the chance to log on. Will have to spend more time catching up properly.

Have a great day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar not too long til your appointment now, bet you cant wait. i will bring your present to the meet!!!!!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pix I hope you are ok, thinking of you    

I just spoke to Louise and she said the appointment is too far away  so she is going to sort it out. I should get a new one in the post. thanks for the suggestions Taffy, Laura, Kara. If you hadn't all said ring I would probably have left it and sulked lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie glad you got to speak to Louise and she is sorting it for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay marie thats great news. i saw louise last week and isnt she just lovely


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Kar, cannot wait to see you all next week. 

Marie - so glad you got to speak to the clinic and they are going to sort out an apt for you. 

I cannot recall if the clinic sent me a letter to confirm my apt date - might ring them later to check.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i never use to get a letter lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sugar i didn't get letters either


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is a quick question for you - what are the affects of hair dye on ivf, if there are any.

I was thinking of having my hair done before we start tx but wasnt sure if there have been advice on not doing it. may just have a cut instead and be proud of my grey hairs


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are fine to get your hair done hun and if your having it done before tx then there is no need at all for concern. go get it done while you can i say


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i've always had mine done before and no affects that i can see


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers girls, I was thinking of taking the day off and having my hair done in the morning then will have the apt in the afternoon. It desperately needs a cut - so many split ends


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Having your hair done will do you good honey.  I'm desperate for a cut but can't seem to get the time


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix hope your ok, pm me if you want to talk. 

marie glad you got to speak with louise.

sam hope scan went well. 

trickynic good luck for scan tomorrow.

sugar and raven not long to go now. bet your excited

sugar i have always dyed my hair before starting tx as thought that if i get a bfp won't be dyeing it for 9 months

hope everyone is ok, 

can't wait for app to arrive, just want to get started on things. hate all this waiting about.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie hope you don't have a long wait


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

can't wait for the 4th feb to come. just want to feel i'm doing something.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know that feeling all to well.  The 4th will soon be here and you will be on the road to tx again hun x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks michelle.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all  

Pix - really sorry to hear you've had some bad news - hope you're ok xx  

Thanks for all your good luck messages  
Had baseline this morning and all fine. One small endometrioma but lining nice and thin so first hurdle cleared  
Have menopur and new syringes and needles to start more jabs from tomorrow. I'm on 225 = 3 amps.  
Did have a bit of a moment, having been told the scan was fine, was then told there was a problem. The results of my AMH blood test taken before xmas hadn't been returned and they said that without that they couldn't calculate the dose of the drugs. Luckily they called Scotland (?) and got the results over the phone. AMH is apparently high and with endometriosis they are giving me dose above. From a quick squint online high AMH seems to be better than low AMH so not sure why I'm on a relatively high dose of Menopur?? Anyway, perhaps not best to do too much internet research and drive DH insane with suppositions!!   I'm not too concerned, just thrilled to be moving on to the next step. Have another scan next Monday so will be updating my ticker  

xxx

Nic - good luck again for tomoz xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam im glad your baseline was ok and they managed to get your AMH results, low amh can indictate low egg reserves but not always so yeah high is better well in most cases lol

queenie the waiting is such a nightmare i know that all too well and how time seems to slow while waiting for an important appointment, hope the time speeds us for you

i so need to get to the hairdressers too sugar, its one of those things that can really perk you up so go for it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam glad baseline went well

Does any one else think tv is sh*t tonight


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello to you all just thought I would pop in to see what is going on !!!

Marie - really glad you have your next tx sorted - hopefully this will be the one for you 

Sugar - I asked last time i cycles about colouring my hair and they did say that it is better to do it before starting tx but would probably be ok during 

Good luck with your scan 2m Nic

Sam glad your scan went well 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam, glad your scan went well today. I've been thinking about you, treatment buddy!   I too have a high AMH - 37, but have been prescribed 150iu Menopur. I think it's probably best just to trust that they know what they are doing! What was your AMH?

Bit nervous about tomorrow's baseline scan, not because of the scan but because it's like I'm moving on to Phase 2 of treatment! Am also quite excited but trying not to get hopes too high. I think we'll cope ok if this doesn't work as we are trying to stay realistic and also safe in the knowledge we can get another go on the NHS.........but it would be lush if it works!!

Pix - sorry to hear you've had bad news, hope you are ok.
Sugar - you've reminded me that I was supposed to have dyed my hair tonight before I start stimming tomorrow! Oh well, maybe the grey hair will make me look distinguished! 
Mimi - Glee, America's Next Top Model, and Hell's Kitchen USA - what more do you want??!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tricky good luck with your baseline


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Nic, treatment buddy (really like that)  
Hope all goes well for you too tomorrow and we're on phase 2 together xx
Know what you mean about being anxious - I was too, not about scan but possible result. I think I was more worried about cysts than the lining (after a very heavy AF would have been surprised if lining had been anything but thin). Not sure what AMH level was - didn't think to ask   - they just said high - I think you're right abouit trusting them - that's why I've stopped looking anywhere else. The nurse did mention that my dose was also due to the endometriosis so I guess there's too many factors to try to guess why! After reading some other posts, looks like high AMH can make it difficult for them to get the drugs right first time round, but like you say, at least that doesn't use up an NHS go, so I'm keeping that in the back of my mind.... and crossing everything else in the mean time - for us both xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pix hope you  are ok sorry you have had bad news   glad scan went well sam   good luck for yours trickynic   ...havent been on for a few days so am a bit lost


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Trickynic good luck for your scan today, hope it goes well  

Well done sam on your baseline, good news being on the stims. 

Queenie I hope time speeds up too, maybe if we both concentrate hard enough it will make it happen lol!! 

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck for today trics


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tricky good luck and hope your scan is all good

this is one busy thread and its always hard to keep up when things are this busy


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nic good luck with your scan.

Sam glad scan went well.

Havent been on for a few days so need to read and catch up.

Hope your all well today.
Not long now sugar!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not long for you Ravan 15 days that will fly woohoo


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

be a busy week that week sugar on 1st,me 3rd,trickynics e/c,queenie on the 4th,jules baseline on 5th. I cant wait lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

How exciting its all happening on here, can't wait for some good results from all of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow time is flying now hun and soon you will be back there


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan lol how did you remember all that?!

Do you mind if I ask you, when you egg shared did you decide to find out what happened for your recipient?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie Iwrote down everyones dates lol The only way I could remember whos having what lol

I have egg-shared twice and both times I chose not to find out.Its personal choice but for me I see it like this.....they helped me by paying for my treatment.And I helped them by giving them the chance of a baby....or 2.No need or want to find out their results....although I do hope it worked for them.Are you still thinking about egg-sharing?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hmm yep I shared last time and it looks like its all going ahead for me to share again. At the moment I have no desire to find out but I just wondered if I might decide to if I had a LO myself.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I had Sam from my last egg-share   still dont want to know if it worked for them though.Think I may think about it too much if I knew lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its great you egg sharers can talk to eachother about it all


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi girls just checking in. Baseline scan went well today although I still have that one polycystic ovary. The nurse didn't seem that concerned by it though but said that they would need to keep a closer eye on me. Starting on 150iu Menopur tonight, EC booked in for 1st Feb if all goes to plan


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well done on the baselines girls.

Thanks everyone I am ok. Without going in to too much my brother and his son has been **** on big time by my nephews incompetent mother. Lots to do to sort it my nephew is my world and everything is a mess lots to sort. THanks everyone will be reading to keep up with your news xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all - keeping fingers crossed that the white stuff doesn't get us again tomorrow!

Pix - sounds like it's a good job your bro and nephew have your support. Good luck for sorting things out hun xx

Yay Nic - treatment buddy - glad to hear that all went well and good luck with the extra jab tonight. Do you have another scan booked in for next week? I'm there on Monday.
I haven't got appointment booked in for EC - was given estimated date in initial appointment in Dec which is in day-to-day guide but they didn't say anything yesterday. I'm assuming that now I've started stimming, if all goes ok with the menopur that I will definitely be given appointment for EC?? I got the impression that you could keep taking suprecur for a while longer if there was a delay but not sure if same is true for menopur?

time does seem to be speeding along.. feb just around the corner now so not long for all that early feb activity!
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tric glad your baseline went well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tric glad baseline went well


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks girls. Just had my first stimming jab which was a bit fiddly but all went ok.

Sam - I am booked in for another scan next Tues. They've told me that if all goes to plan, I will have EC on 1st Feb but they did say that it may run on into later that week. I have taken their advice and will be booking a week off sick (they said they would give me a sicknote and my boss knows all about it anyway). I was then planning on booking the following week off as leave but am now wondering whether I'll be able to handle being off work on my own for 2 weeks on my 2ww - I'll probably go crazy! So instead, going to take the following week off (which will be around pregnancy testing date - if we get that far!) which is also half term so my husband will also be off. That way, good news or bad news, we will have a week off together to celebrate/commiserate.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow Nic you sound much more organised than me with dates  

Fingers crossed that all goes to plan for us both... you never know we might be in for EC on the same day! (must try not to get ahead of myself though). Good to hear that they'll give you a note for the week - my boss knows too but would feel better having a note than self certing. 

Sounds like a good plan to have time off around testing... i remember testing for the IUI cycle it was great to have DH with me all day - I knew that it hadn't worked before the test but was still upset... so we went out and blew a stack of money on a new tent (that we still haven't used yet   )

I don't jab until 10pm so still got the double to look forward to 
xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

is there a chat room event on a tues evening?
seems quite quiet on here tonight....


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Pix - hope it all gets sorted with your brother and nephew soon, its horrible when family gets hurt by one person. Its so unfair.

Tricky - great news about your scan and good luck with the stimming. It wont be long and you will be able to do it in your sleep  

Sam - good luck with your jabbing too, it all moves very quickly once you start jabbing.

Queenie - how are you,not long till your apt now. Hope school is ok and January isnt taking too long to pass for you.  

Raven - not long for us now, I am so excited now. Today it seems very close indeed. I am thinking of taking the day off work and having my hair cut in the morning and then the clinic in the afternoon. I so hope we can start at the end of the month.  

Kara, Michelle - how are you both, growing by the day no doubt  

see you all soon


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Its all getting very exciting in here.Wont be long for you now Nic & Sam  

Sugar Im getting very excited too.A/F came to visit on Tuesday,bang on time too! But it means next one is due 16th Feb (2 weeks after plan) I know Im having a monitored cycle,but just wondering if maybe 2 weeks notice is not enough for them?! I have a feeling I may have to wait till march lol
Cant wait for you to have your plan,so exciting


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan the clinic have been known to fit people in so insist, if they do it for one then everyone should be treated the same


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I will ask them ,thanks for that.
The 1st month is for monitoring so I cant see it being too much of a problem,just a couple scans I think.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope you get it sorted hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar deffo take the day off hun, go get yourself all glam 

ravan im pretty sure they will be able to do monitoring, its just a couple of quick scans


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pressed post too quick lol

hope everyone else is well


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed for you Raven, if its only monitoring then I dont see why they cannot do it next AF then tx the one after. 

AF due in a week so hopefully I can start tx next AF (due around 25th Feb). Probably just jinxed that now   

Will ask my boss this afternoon for the day off, I do have lots I need to do so can get it done then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope your boss is cool with you having a day off hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope you get time off Sugar, looking forward to seeing you on Monday and of course Em


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix i'm sorry to hear about your family problems i hope things work out for you all.  

sam and nic glad scan's went well and hope that simming jabs went well.

raven glad that af arrived on time, i'm sure clinic will fit you in for moinitoring. 

sugar not long now hope af arrives on time for you.

am looking forward to meet next week. will be good to see you all. time is going by quite nicely at moment, only another week before my parents are home then it will be appointment. dh had his back op a year ago and now it is bad again just as bad as before the op  so he has a app at a back clinic same day as my app so will have to go alone now. never mind at least things are moving for us both. i feel so sorry for dh cos he has been in alot of pain lately.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenii bet you cant wait to see your parents and have your appointment

sorry to hear your dh is in pain, i hope he gets it sorted. really looking forward to seeing you on monday


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Queenie hope your hubby gets some help with his pain,sending him a  .Not long for you,are you excited?


How are our happy jabbers this morning?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hope both stimmers are doing ok, are you both drinking plenty of water? xx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all - one of the happy-_ish_ jabbers here. Headaches are starting to get me down a bit  but I'm lucky I haven't had that many symptoms apart from that. Also, it says in the guidance to inject the stimming jabs below the navel and it's really sensitive there - I might have to start using some ice!

Raven & Marie - hope you get to start your treatment soon. Yes Marie, I am trying my best to drink loads of water - I feel like a balloon!!
Sam - how are you getting on with your jabs?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Looking forward to Monday and putting face to names x

Happy ish with d\r jabbing though still feeling a bit blur but not quite so   as at the begining of the week. Although  I do have cronic wind this time which is not pleasant (soz if tmi) anyone else had this? Struggling with drinking the water this time any suggestions? No sign of AF yet   but I'm sure it will show before scan on 5th Feb 

 to everyone xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

evening all

other happy-ish stimming jabber here   

feeling odd today - got a headache and feel quite giddy at the moment and finding it difficult to concentrate. also have a persistent aching in my lower back (left hand side) and abdomen - feels just like it always has before i've had a problem with a cyst    called clinic today and they've said to go in tomorrow for scan to check things out if I'm worried. I said I'll see how i feel in the morning. a bit concerned that i'm on a reasonably high dose (3 amps) and if it is anything to do with the drugs i'll be taking another 4 days worth before scan on monday. also conscious that i don't want to over-react and be a nuisance so will decide in the morning. 

i seem to have a patch of very thick skin on the one side - twice DH has tried to jab me there and couldn't get needle to go in - reckon i must be part rhino! other than that, jabs are going well with just the odd bruise.

not the best at drinking water but i'm going to try harder! starting now....

hope everyone's had a good day xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

jules with the water I had a bottle and just kept filling it up....I seemed to drink more that way,than in a glass.

Sam I found the jabs did hurt more on one side than the other.I dont think the clinic would see you as a nuisance,if you need to call them.Best to be safe.

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam - I have had a few dizzy spells myself but they have blown over after about half hour. Last week I had to get off the bus on the way to work because I felt sick and then realised there wasn't another bus for half hour! Oh well, the boss understood! I wouldn't worry about being a nuisance - it's definitely better to be safe than sorry. 

Jules - not sure if I've had more wind than usual! but have had a few gurgley stomachs.

Held an ice cube against my stomach before jabbing today and it made a world of difference!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just popped in to say that I have my EC tomorrow. Thinking sticky thoughts!  

Any advice for helping them to stay in?!

Also having acupuncture pre and post transfer, this is supposed to help. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Sam76 said:


> evening all
> 
> other happy-ish stimming jabber here
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Ffydd  

nice to see you found your way here.
Test date on hubby's birthday - hope that's lucky for you - couldn't think of a better present!
xx

Hey nic - glad to hear you're feeling better and dizziness and nausea didn't last long. 
xx

I reckon an early night and i'll be right as rain tomorrow.

Jules - no wind that i've noticed at the mo but when i had iui last year the cyclogest in the 2ww made me feel like I'd eaten a bucket of sprouts every meal  - my poor DH  
xx

Ravan - good tip for the water - will have to give that a try
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd good luck for ec tomorrow

i always found the jabs were different on each side and still are.

i agree with ravan sip a bottle of water rather than use a glass and spread it out through the day


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ffydd good luck for ec tomorrow hope you get some lovely eggs

hi to the jabbers hope you are doing well.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all
Queenie - I hope your DH back gets sorted soo, what is wrong with him. Sounds bad what ever it is.  Good luck with your apt, not long now. See you Monday if you are coming.

Raven   how are you? hope you all ok.

Ffydd - hi and good luck for ec,   it all goes well for you. I had accupuncure post transfer and it was lovely, unfortunately it didnt work but will be having it again this time too. If nothing else it is so relaxing.

Sam - hows the stimms going? Hope you are not having too many side effects

Kar/Michelle - how are the bumps doing? growing plenty I hope  

Trick - hows the jabbing, hope its not too sore for you. I used to use ice too, I am such a baby when it comes to jabbing myself that with ice you didnt feel it at all  
Jules p - see you on monday  

Well time seems to be flying at the moment, we are off to Brighton tomorrow for my neice (soon to be god-daughter) christening. It iwll be lovely. Really looking forward to it. I have one week left in work then got my apt day off so will chill out in the morning then will be totally prepared for the apt when I get there.  Mum and dad are on holdidays in Kenya at the mo but are back just in time for that apt. Couldnt book a hair apt for the monday as hairdressers in Bridgend dont seem to open on Mondays - how daft is that. Off on the Sat to have it all cut off and coloured, will try to post some pics (but not very good at stuff like that)  

Going to make a massive effort to drink more water too, I am rubbish at it. I drink lots of decaf tea in owrk so I am taking some fluids just not water. I am trying to be good with all the other stuff I need to be taking too. 

Sorry for the long post but things mega busy here and not had much time to log on in the nights.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

i love the name happy jabbers lol

sugar have a fab weekend, im so jealous as im stuck in work with no guests!!!! boring


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to be a happy jabber too lol.

Can't wait to leave work today. It's **** here in the office such a bad atmosphere. 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope all you cyclers are doing ok im finding it real hard to catch up on here as ive not been on every day   Ffydd hope you have got a nice lot of eggs this morn


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Been away for a few days so catching up with all that's going on here is impossible so apologies if I miss anyone out! 

Nic, Sam, Jules, hope you happy(ish!) jabbers are doing well. Hope the symptoms aren't too bad 

Ffydd, fingers crossed that EC went well for you today.

Sugar, hope you have a lovely time in Brighton. Yes, we will be happy jabbers soon!

Pix, hope you are OK, sorry to hear you are having family troubles  

Queenie, sorry dh is in pain, hope they can sort things out for him.

Ravan, Kara, Michelle, Miriam, hope you are all well
Quick update from me - went to see a con about dh varicocele today. He'll do the treatment but thinks we should have another sperm test done first as he's not sure if it is that much of a problem. So, we have our treatment planning appointment on 28th Jan (yay!) and will ask for another analysis then. Then we can discuss results with JE at our follow up on 4th Feb. If all OK at FU, then we could be ready to jab happily towards end of Feb if clinic is not too busy. Getting excited again now!

Good luck to all having tx and everyone about to start


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sarah - good news about treatment! won't be long for you now.
Ffydd - hope EC went well today.
Sam - hope you are feeling better today.

I had to come home from work today as I was feeling so ill. Banging headache that isn't touched by paracetemol or 4head, and feeling sick. Have just woken up after a 3 hour nap and feeling much better for it. Hope it's not going to be like this until EC. Drinking loads of water so not sure if there's anything else I can do


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

nic sorry your not feeling well,hope your headache goes soon. 

ffydd hope you got loads of eggies today 

Sarah 6 days  

Sam hoe you feeling? 

Sugar 10 days!!! single figures tomorrow! Im excited  

hope everyone is well


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry you are feeling rubbish Nic, hope your power nap has done the trick for you 

Hi Ravan!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all 

Nic sorry to hear you're feeling bad - I'm finding that a good sleep works wonders so hope that's made you feel better   Have you tried something nice and cold on your head (like ice in a teatowel) ? I find that sometimes helps

I had back and abdominal aching all night so I went to clinic this morning for a quick scan to check things out. All fine I'm pleased to report. Discomfort likely to be due to position of left ovary (on top/behind uterus) I asked if it's position is likely to be a problem for EC and there's a fair chance that it will - just hoping there's plenty of activity on the right so that they can at least try to get some! Uterus is also retroverted and anteflexed (tilted backwards and twisted). Louise said she couldn't see any signs of follies developing yet but not to be disheartened as it's still early at the mo and they wouldn't normal be scanning yet. They were ever so good at the clinic to fit me in.

Still seem to be dizzy and taking pain killers for aching in back/abdomen and head (no iburofen - just paracetamol and codeine); water drinking is improving  . Is a hot water bottle on the tummy OK at the mo? forgot to ask this morning. 

Ffydd - hope all ok with you  and things went well today.

Big hello to everyone... hope you all have a fab weekend whatever you're doing. I'm working tomorrow morning   ... roll on midday  
xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Ffydd - was it collection or transfer today? - had a quick squint back at the general chit chat and it says ET...

either way hope all went well  and you're taking it easy xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah i hope everything comes back ok so you can start jabbing

Sam hope you feel better soon

Tric hope your headaches get better

Flydd hope ec went well

Sugar hope atmosphere in office gets better

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi ladies sorry short and sweet and no personals, but thinking of you all and wishing you luck x

thank you to those who have wished me well, I am keeping up with you all but not up to posting much at the moment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

sarah fingers crossed for your hubby hun, bet he will be pleased if all ok

tricky what drugs are you on? i found that sometimes i would feel really rough and i think you did the best thing and went home, you need to rest and listen to your body

sam you can use a hot water bottle at the moment just dont after et hun. glad the water drinking is improving, it does get easier

ravan hiya matey, 11 days and counting yay yay

pix hugs for you hunni, we are all here for you

sugar have a fab weekend

ffydd hope ec went well and the call this morning is great news

queenie how ya doing hun? all set for your appointment?

sorry if ive missed anyone but omg there is alot of you lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam - glad to hear you have been reassured at the clinic (even if you are still in pain!). I took your advice and wore one of those cold eye masks last night and it did help!

Kara - I'm on Suprecur and 150iu Menopur. I'm a bit worried about taking too much time off work next week if I still feel ill but, like you said, I think my body needs to take priority over work at the mo (just hope my boss and colleagues understand!).

I want to hear back from Ffydd!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sod your boss but im the same and struggle to go to work lol

i found the first few times i took menopur it made me feel sick

ffydd where are you?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I've not been on here for a while so you may well have forgotten about me!! It sounds like everyone is getting on quite well at the moment, been trying to catch up but its difficult as there is so much going on!

hope everyone has a good weekend and hope the meet goes well on Monday.

Jo xx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Jo and welcome back. We haven't forgotten you! Not long until your planning appt - fingers crossed it works for you this time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya jo hunni

how are you?

are you all set for your appointment?

nah we havent forgotten you hun


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the water tips, drinking lots of decaff tea too and milkshakes at home so should be ok.

Feeling a bit better now its been a week of dr so must be settling in, got to do my own jab tonight as dp gone to rugby will try the ice trick.

Hope your all doing well and having a good weekend looking forward to Monday xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules hope you first jab on your own went well. not a fan of ice myselflol

i hated down reg


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

jules hope your 1st jab alone went well,how did you find it?

Sugar 8 days 

Nik 8 days for you too  

Sam good luck with your scan tomorrow,will be thinking of you  

Gonna be another busy week eh?

If I got it right we have .........

Sam 1st stim scan    

Millimags with a follow up on tuesday  

Mel starts down regging on wednesday  

Sarah has planning on Thursday  

Hope thats right...anyone else this week?

Nic do you have another scan this week?

Hope everyone is well today,I hate sundays.......my ironing is staring at me


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Raven - yes I have another scan on Tuesday. Can't believe it's come around so quickly! No headaches or nausea all day yesterday I'm pleased to say.
Good luck for your scan tomorrow Sam!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow ravan your on the ball today lol

sam good luck with your scan

tricky im glad your feeling well again


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sam 1st stim scan monday Positive Energy  Hug

Nic scan tuesday    

Millimags with a follow up on tuesday  Positive Energy

Mel starts down regging on wednesday  Positive Energy

Sarah has planning on Thursday  Positive Energy

Hope thats right...anyone else this week?

Added you to this weeks list   cant believe its come around so fast! Do you prefer to be called tricky/nic/trickynic ? Ive never asked,but noticed you get it all  

Kara I write it down,no way I'd remember otherwise lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Morning all (still morning - just about  ) not long got out of bed  

Thanks for good wishes for scan tomorrow - still uncomfortable esp. lower back but paracetamol and hot water bottle seem to be doing the trick.

keeping fingers crossed that next hurdle will be cleared tomorrow... i'll update when we get back...   that there's plenty of activity on the right and that the left is so heavy that it's started to move so that they'll be able to get to it!

Nic - great to hear you're feeling better  make sure you prioritise and put yourself and your tx first! I'm the same with work but very very lucky to have an excellent boss who's very understanding and encourages me to prioritise too. Good luck for tuesday   xx

Jules - well done doing your own jab - i watch DH doing mine and wonder if I could do it - how did it go? x I'm drinking lots of decaff tea too (tea is def my fave drink!) but trying to have at a small glass of water/squash between  each cup too... spend most of my day weeing!  

Hi jo & kara   x

Thanks for the update Ravan x All the best to everyone 'doing' and 'waiting' this week   xx

Enjoy the meet tomorrow for everyone going - would love to try and come along to the next one x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

it was still morning when I started typing last post - honest!
xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ravan, hat's off you are very good!

Good luck tomorrow Sam and Nic for Tuesday
Hope you get some answers and a plan on Tuesday Milliemags
Good luck with jabs Mel and well done Jules on your solo jab

Welcome back Jo!

Well, if this week is busy, next week is going to be bonkers - Sugar, Ravan, Queenie not long for you to wait now  

   to everybody

Right, off to paint the bedroom now...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the time says 12.03 lol

still feels like morning to me lol
the list is the only way im keeping up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam good luck for tomorrow, keep drinking plenty of water to make those follies lovely and juicy

Good luck to everyone


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

wow, thanks Raven for that list - makes it a lot easier to catch up! Call me whatever, Nic is fine


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Sorry all,

Really appreciated your well wishes. Stupid internet went down Friday and then randomly came back on this afternoon. Doing ok, EC was Monday and ET was Friday, think I made a typo. EC was good 11 eggs, but only 4 fertilised, we had two put back and the others didn't make it to freeze. 

Doing ok though, staying reasonably positive. 

Got next week off work as well now because Grace said my ovaries were still very big and I'm suffering a bit with hypertension, in a lot more pain than last time too. Feel good about resting though, hopefully they will stick this time. 

Hope everyone's doing ok with their jabs!!

Ffydd xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sending you lots of luck and sticky vibes ffydd   hope the pain eases soon    ravan thanks for list it was well needed , good luck for scan tomorrow sam


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad ET went well Ffydd, take care and rest up, all the best to you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the list Ravan  

Good luck for scans tomorrow & Tues and lots of luck for fu or planning appts later this week    

My follow up is 11th Feb which isn't long now thank goodness.

Hope everyone is well and has had a great weekend.  I've done too much eating take away's and slobbing on the sofa


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sam good luck for scan on monday
nic good luck for your scan on tuesday
millimags good luck with fu hope they have a plan for you


ffydd congrats on et you are now pupo all the best for 2ww.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd well done hun and what a pain of a time for your internet to go on the blink! did you have blast transfer?

good luck with your scans and follow ups girls, this is certainly a hotting up thread


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck for your 2ww Ffydd!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great to see you back Ffydd. 

sending loads of sticky stuff to you for the 2ww xxx
Glad to hear you've got some time to take things easy x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

ffydd  hope your 2ww flies by    

Good luck for today Sam,will be thinking of you   

Hope your all ready for a busy week


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck ffydd sticky vibes hun

Good luck to those doing someting today, sorry i will never remember and i am not organised enough to write it all down


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

ffydd congrats on being pupo. Hope the 2ww goes super quickly for you

Sam good luck with scan today. 

To everyone else good luck and hope you all had a goiod weekend. The christening was fab and my neices are even more amazing than last time


Sorry for no personals but on phone in work 

See some of you later x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Kara, not blasts, transfer on day 3, hopefully they are blasts now though!!! 

Had to come on and share this, went to bed really worried last night because Grace gave me a list of symptoms that the hypertension could be getting worse to look out for, one of them was blood in the urine. Went to the toilet before bed last night and the wee was pink, needless to say I was really worried. Was going to call as soon as I woke this morning, couldn't sleep, thought everything was going wrong. 

Then overslept this morning and was woken by dh calling from work to say "you did have a lot of beetroot last night" completely forgot I'd eaten it and had no pain and now everything's fine. I am officially a numpty  .

Hopefully I've cheered you all up with stories of my stupidity. Lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

aww bless! all that worry for nothing! 

I've got another embarrassing story to make you fell better. As I was going to bed last night, I said to my husband that I was having strange crampy sensations in my left thigh. I lay in bed for a bit and then it turned to pins and needles. Of course, the melodramatic person in me straight away was convinced I was having a blood clot. My husband was trying to stay cool but I was getting in a flap so he got me an aspirin "just incase". I lay in bed for an hour wide awake, and then my husband said he had an idea and to follow him. He took me in to the spare room where I had been sewing all day (my little hobby) and told me to sit at the sewing machine. It was then I realised I'd been sat there so long I'd pulled a muscle in my buttock!!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Lol. Maybe tx makes everyone paranoid?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nic - your pins & Needles story has made me laugh!!

ffydd - congratulations on your et - i have my fingers firmly crossed for you - just take it easy now!

Sam - how did your scan go today (it was today wan't it?)

Hope everyone else is ok and 'happy jabbing!'

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Your stories on here today have made me chuckle. I think you are definitely right on the paranoid theory Ffydd!

Good luck for tomorrow's scan Nic  
Hope your scan went well today Sam 
Hope you are resting well and the pain is easing off Ffydd, sticky vibes to you 
Jo, hope you are doing OK
Glad you had a good weekend away Sugar
Laura, your weekend on the sofa sounds perfect, hope the wait until 11th goes quickly for you

Hello to everyone else, hope you all had a good catch up at the meet today.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening jo and sarahjayne  

i guess quite a few people are probably still at the meet so might be quiet here for a bit hope you've had a good time ladies x
Sugar - the christening sounded lovely x
Nic and Fydd your stories made me laugh   no doubt about it, tx makes us all more than a bit   loopy! x

Scan wasn't quite what we'd hoped for but not a disaster...
Lining coming along ok  
Scanned right side and only a few follies 2 tiny, 2 about 10mm  
Scanned left side and about 10 follies on that side biggest one 12mm - which sounds good but left ovary is on top of my tilted and twisted uterus and therefore pretty difficult to get to (I think they'd have to pass needle through uterus) 

Debbie was lovely and couldn't decide straight away whether to increase dose of menopur to try to get right ovary going because of possible impact of overstimming left, so said we'd get a call this afternoon to let us know if we should increase jabs to 300 (4 vials). We got the call and it's 4 vials from now until next scan on Friday. 

     that any activity form now gives us the best chance for EC     

xxx
Sam


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good news about your lining Sam. Fingers crossed the extra dose of menopur will help get those follies growing nicely on the right hand side too. Will be keeping everything crossed for you for the next few days


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello All

Hope you are all well

Congrats on being pupo Fydd hope you are taking things easy and fingers crossed all will work out for you

Sam glad scan was OK there is still time for those follies to grow !!!

Good luck for your scan Nic hope everything is OK 

Start jabs on wednesday - feeling a bit nervous about it all.......  you think I would be used to it 3rd time round !!! Have been drinking 4 pints of water as well as fruit teas and decaff coffee for the last couple of weeks - I spend most of me time on the toilet lol

Hope everyone else is OK and enjoyinh your evening


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope everyone is doing ok  

I'm posting blind here as I have no idea where you all are in your tx, I will try and keep up


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nic - just wanted to wish my treatment buddy good luck for tomorrow  
xxx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks Mel, Sarah-jayne and Andi  

Have been hunting out some posts for anyone else with a high ovary that limited EC and found a few that could only have eggs collected from one side - both ladies I read about in posts from 2007 had a ticker showing the age of their babies   - so feeling quite positive , after all it only takes one    

xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

That's the way Sam, positive thoughts

Good to see you back Mel, best of luck with your jabbing on Wed! 

Hi Andi, hope you are OK!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam - keep thinking positively hun! Hope all goes well for next scan.

Mel - good luck for your jabs on Weds. I'm sure you'll get back into the swing of things soon enough!

Glad my story made you chuckle. We definitely need a good laugh to get us through all this! I'm sure I'll have lots more embarrassing stories as the weeks go on to keep you occupied! Feeling ok about scan tomorrow although it will be my first time going to hospital on my own so a bit nervous. I'm on a relatively low dose of menopur so am prepared for the fact that my ovaries may not be up to scratch. Worst case scenario, they'll have to up my dose and I'll be put back a further week (well, I _hope_ that's the worst case scenario anyway!).


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nik good luck tomorow    

Sam,Kara has a high ovary too,shes probably the best one to talk to about it if you wanted too.Plenty of time for your follies to grow,you'll see a big difference on friday  

Mel roll on wednesday let the fun begin  

Sugar.....less than a week now lol

Hi Jo,sarah,ffydd and anyone else I've missed

hope everyone is well tonight.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all  

Good luck today Nic


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Sam76 said:


> thanks Mel, Sarah-jayne and Andi
> 
> Have been hunting out some posts for anyone else with a high ovary that limited EC and found a few that could only have eggs collected from one side - both ladies I read about in posts from 2007 had a ticker showing the age of their babies  - so feeling quite positive , after all it only takes one
> 
> xx


Sam, my one ovary is always really high and both times I've really worried about it and both times the weight of the follicles have brought it down enough to collect from. I know it can't be easy for you, but try to stay positive, you never know and like you said if it comes to it, I'm sure they'll get enough from the one. My friend in work only has one ovary and she had a natural miralce pregnancy while waiting for tx!

All the best Fydd


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

sam my ovary is high but not behind my uterus, like ffydd says the weight of the follies can weight the ovary down so its a little more accessible so fingers crossed

nic good luck for your scan today?

mel all the very best with jabbing tomorrow, fingers crossed its third time lucky...bet you have heard that alot lol

sarah hope your well and not working too hard

ffydd are you resting at home?

laura almost the end of jan hun

jo how are you hun?

ravan and sugar hiya ladies another day forward

julespenfoldlovely to meet you yesterday and good luck for next week


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi Kara,

How are you feeling? Yes resting at home this week, lots of cramping now so glad I'm not in work. Back next week though x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

im feeling shattered and only just got up lol i am so lazy lol

resting sounds like a good plan, tv is rubbish though


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Kara,

Don't be silly, perfect excuse to take it easy, precious cargo! I'm catching up on Grey's Anatomy online. Lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like your relaxing. im attempting to soort my clothes out again!! how boring


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Jab on own went fine thanx just did it quick but glad dp doing them each night.

Good luck to you all with your tx looks like we have a busy couple of weeks coming up xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Julespensfold glad jab went well

Sugar lovely to see you last night, you are looking really well

Queenie you are looking well to, and it was lovely to catch up on things

Hi to everyone else and good luck with everything


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules have you watched the gestone vid yet lol, i think anyone who lets their dh jab them is very brave lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya girls

Had my first stimming scan today and due to my polycystic ovaries I have about 40 follicles!!!  Lead follicle on both sides is 14. Good in one sense as they should get lots of eggs from me but they are very concerned about OHSS so have now reduced me down to 75iu menopur for the rest of the week. Not sure whether to feel pleased or worried at the mo - a bit of both I think!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

How is everyone today.

Jules glad your jab went ok. Lovely to meet you yesterday.

Mimi - lovely to see you and bump, glad you are keeping well and hopefully you are feeling less sick today.

Raven - not long now, I am getting so excitd I can hardly wait. Was lovely to see you and sam, cannot believe how much he has grown.

Tricky - glad you have had your first stim scan. You certainly have lots of follies. Hope the lower dose keeps the number stable but make them grow. Good luck for your next scan.

Ffydd - hope you are keeping sane on your 2ww.

Sam, mel,jo hope everyone is ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow nic that is alot, hope you not feeling uncomfy with all that going on it there

sugar 6 days yippee


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Wow Nic, 40 follies! Hope the new dose helps to keep it all under control and grow you some good strong eggs. 

Good luck with jabbing tomorrow Mel

Good to hear you are resting Ffydd, hope you can stay relaxed

Sam fingers crossed those follies are growing well

Marie, Pix, hope you are both doing OK 

Milliemags, hope all went well for you today 

Jules, Laura, Jo, Mimi, Kara, Jule, Queenie, Sugar, Ravan, Andi - hi to you all, hope you are all well - not long now Sugar and Ravan


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok. 

Good luck for scans this week and well done Ffydd on being PUPO.

Sam, my left ov is very high and last cycle they couldn't reach is at all.  Like you said they would have to put a  needle through uterus (ouch!).  So they just collected the one egg on the right.  Was a shame as I had 4 eggs on left that couldn't be used.  But my one egg fertilised and went on to become a textbook perfect embryo.  Shame it was BFN but at least I got to the 2ww!  Hopefully you will have a couple from your one ovary then like Kara says the high ovary should drop - particularly as you have possibly 10 follicles there.  Good luck


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nic glad scan went well.I also had 40 odd follies,kept me on lowest dose for a few days.But out of that I got 26 eggies   They will keep an eye on you and see how you feel at the end.Drink lots of water,it will help. And take it easy. 

Hope everyone is well tonight,just a quicky as Im off to bed


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Raven, that's comforting to know


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just want to wish you all lots of luck for scans still finding it real hard to keep up   whos next for egg collection?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Miriam - I think it's nic (6 days and counting on her ticker - less than a week! very exciting). I'm hoping my scan on Friday will be ok to get date for EC some time next week too   

Hey Nic - Glad scan went well - sounds like they're keeping an eye on you to get everything ready for next week   

CardiffLaura and Kara - thanks so much for good wishes and for sharing your experiences with high ovaries - i had grade iv endo with lots of adhesions (frozen pelvis according to Mr Griffiths) he removeed most of endo but  uterus us still tilted and twisted so might always be in the way   not sure how 'free' the ovary is to drop down but keeping everything crossed that it will. 

Fydd and kara - glad you're both resting 

sorry everyone else - totally shattered and long day tomorrow so I'm going to turn in... nite all xx
Sam x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just checking wasnt sure if anyone was having collection this week i cant remember the board being this busy ...good luck for fri sam im sure all will be ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies how is everyone today?

sam endo is a nightmare isnt it. my ovary was stuck up to the side of my womb but well above it and there manage to reach it fully 3 out of 4 times so with any luck going through the uterus will be a good option for you, fingers crossed


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck for those having something done today


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

posting a new list,not sure if it is right,so could you please adjust or add on if need be.

Jule..................waiting
millimags.........planning 26th Jan........follow up 4th April
Mel..................down regging 27th Jan.......e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............planning 28th Jan
Sam................2nd stim scan 29th Jan
Trickynic..........e/c 1st Feb
Sugar..............planning 1st Feb
Ravan.............planning 3rd Feb
Queenie.........planning/consultant ? 4th Feb
Jules...............Baseline 5th Feb
Cardifflaura....follow up 11th Feb....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March
JK1.................planning 9th March




Ffydd.......OTD 7th Feb



Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sure I've missed someone....whos on the 2nd?


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Ravan, how organised are you? Lol. All the best everyone!!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey Ravan you must be psychic, I'm going for planning on the 2nd but I hadn't mentioned it yet. 

I think I have seen someone else with that date though... 

Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

wow marie thats great news,added your name  

posting a new list,not sure if it is right,so could you please adjust or add on if need be.

Jule..................waiting
millimags.........planning 26th Jan........follow up 4th April
Mel..................down regging 27th Jan.......e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............planning 28th Jan
Sam................2nd stim scan 29th Jan
Trickynic..........e/c 1st Feb
Sugar..............planning 1st Feb
marieclare.......planning 2nd Feb
Ravan.............planning 3rd Feb
Queenie.........planning/consultant ? 4th Feb
Jules...............Baseline 5th Feb
Cardifflaura....follow up 11th Feb....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March
JK1.................planning 9th March


2 ww

Ffydd.......OTD 7th Feb



Good luck everyone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay marie thats great news

im not even gona get involved with dates lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya - hope everyone is well. Thanks for the list again Raven! 

Starting to get nervous about EC now. I keep thinking..."this time next week it'll be over!". Have another scan tomorrow morning to see how those massive follies are getting on!

As you remember, I (used to) have a huge needle phobia. Having tx has obviously helped me with this demon but it's got me thinking and worried about the gestane injections. Can anyone tell me more about it (does it go in the belly or the bum cheek?) and whether it's better to have them than the bum bullets? (love that phrase!). Also, if I'm lucky to get pregnant, do I have to keep using it and for how long? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic i've always injected into my bum.  I always feel they are better than the bum bullets because you have no messy stuff leaking and no cramps with the gestone.  There is a video here of kara injecting herself have a look.  The thought is worst than the injection honest


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey nic 
good luck for scan tomorrow - hope those follies are coming on a treat x 

tmi warning......  can't comment on gestone but had cyclogest bum bullets after iui last year - found the 'back door' far less messy than the front    buty they did make me massively bloated!

xx

Ravan - fantastic list hun - thx x


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Evening All Hope you are all well!!

Well first jab at 8 o'clock. I have always done them at 7 but have now decided that doesn't work on the basis I have had 2 BFN's ....crazy I know but i'm sure i've lost the plot  and I havn't even started the drugs yet lol

Have another stupid question so please don't laugh !!!! I have always swapped my usual shower gel for simple leading up to EC an ET due to the no perfume thing and I get DH to do the same!  Is this something anyone else does or do you stick to normal ??

I had a change of heart today regarding tx - I was determined I wasn't going to do anything "extra" this time but I am now back on the fish and pineapple juice and when I went to ASDA tonight I was drawn to the brazil nuts and ended up buying a big bag lol

Anyway enough about me Nic wow 40 follies that is massive - are you bloated with all those growing inside you ??

Raven you are fab with these lists 

Mimi - I had bum bullets 1st time and didn't get on with them found them really messy and was never convinced I got them to the right place !!  Had the gestone last time and much preferd it - DH injects me as i don't think I could do it myself - I will be asking for it again this time as at least i know I am getting the full amount !!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I found gestone better than the cyclogest, but my con also prescribed me Utrogest and they are the tab form


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mel,

If you knew me you wouldn't be surprised on my answer (Bet Kara and Michelle are  )

I use Tesco's unperfumed soap/shower gel for EC and ET, not leading up to just on those days.  DH uses unperfumed soap all the time, he has this thing in his head about his fragmentation probs and perfume.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Andi glad i'm not the only one !!  

I have to ask - how do you insert the smilies - they don't work for me !!!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Yey a list thanks Raven, we've got a busy few weeks .

Kara haven't looked at video yet a few weeks until I have to think about it and don't like needles 

Wow Nic wot a lot of folicles fingers crossed all well on scan. I had the bum bullets last time and they are easier than injections if you don't like them. However I had a cronic upset stomach from the start and I'm thinking of the injection route this time, the nurse said I can run through the options at my scan, the girls said on Monday that its easy. Heres the link to Kara's vids

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

I think you have to take them for 12 weeks but I'm sure the others will confirm

Mel - I changed over last time and stuck to it but unfortunately my dp is allergic to most shower gels so he is still on a perfumed one.

 to all x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck girlies


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

I'm on the bullets lol. Was going to try the injections this time round but nurse did it to show DH on the day of EC and I fainted and had to stay another hour, she said it was probably because of the sedation etc, but I switched to the bullets just incase. Bullets do bloat you, felt awful last time but I have ginger beer/ peppermint now plus dried apricots and all the side affects are practically non existent. All being well you usually have to take them for 12 weeks. 

Hope this helps, the nurses will discuss it with you and show you the injections if you're worried. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you chatty bunch lol

gestone all the way for me, i used it twice and would have never of gone back to bum bullets as it really upset my belly and gave me soggy farts

i injected gestone til i reached 12 weeks and a few days, the extra few days were mine choice, i hardly ever bruise and can honestly say i had no pain with. i did them all myself and even did a demo for queenie once. the first one was a little scary but there are tips which help like warm the vial in your bra for 15 to 20mins before the jab as this helps thin the oil and i did most of mine laying down which helps the butt muscle not tense, towards the end i was jabbing them just stood up lol

ffydd sorry to hear you fainted up

nic one step at a time huni


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for your responses everyone - I think I would prefer the injections as the bullets sound too wierd!! but didn't realise you have to do them for 12 weeks! that's mental!!  

Mel - I don't feel bloated at all! It'd funny but I feel like the ovaries I see on the screen during the scans aren't even mine! lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the new list Ravan! 
Think I might try gestone next time, bum bullets weren't too bad in the end but took a bit of getting used to and yes Kara, I agree on the soggy farts...
Marie, good to hear you have a planning appointment very soon!
Hope our stimmers and jabbers are doing OK
Hopefully we will have a plan and some answers today, best go and get ready
Have a good day all x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope everyone is well today and jabbers are still jab happy  

Sam did you say you had a scan today too?Good luck if you have  

Ffydd you made me laugh about fainting,1st time I had tx they tried to give me them...I saw the needle and freaked out lol bum bullets all the way for me 

Sarah good luck for your plan today

Nic not being bloated is great for you,think I felt a little sore but not bloated too,keep on the water  

Glad the list helps,its the only way I can keep up too


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya - just got back from my second scan. Follies coming along nicely - she counted and measured each one today which was quite uncomfortable. Lead follicle is 22mm - I have 18 in left, 13 in right. Also had to have a blood test which I didn't expect and felt quite queasy but very proud of myself for getting through it on my own - I'm such a baby! I will have a phone call later today to let me know if I have to go back in tomorrow for another scan/blood test. I've picked up the trigger jab for Sat and all set for EC on Monday morning!

BTW, they've had to give me temazepam for Sunday night and Monday morning to calm my nerves  

Good luck for planning appt today Sarah
Mel - hope jabs are going ok
Sam - good luck for scan tomorrow x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow your lead follies sound great hun, its great they are checking your blood too....big up to clinic yay and big up to you for getting through it alone 

temazepam will calm you down thats for sure lol, i was very nervous on my first ec hun but it really is ok, until you have done it no one can really calm your nerves but rest assured it is fine


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Nic well done on your scan, its great you are feeling ok with all those follies, good luck for monday you will be fine   . I had bullets too... I was quite bloated but got used to them. I would recommend back door too    I think I would choose them again because it only takes a few seconds to do and I imagine its more faffing to do the jabs. Saying that if you have gestone do you have to do 2x per day like with the cyclogest? If its only once a day maybe it would be fine as you would be kindof already in a routine of daily jabbing already? 

Thx for the list Ravan. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

knew someone had a scan today.   well done Nic,thats great numbers.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just trying to catch up but havent looked too far back.  Thats great news nic on your follicales wow you have lots and good sizes-good luck


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Got call back from the clinic this afternoon to say that my blood tests came back fine so I don't need to go back in tomorrow! YAY!!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Argh!! Feel really frustrated today, 10 days feels like a long time! Feel cramps like period pain too, which is how I felt last time. Hope the   stays away. It's the not knowing that's killing me, either way I just want to deal with it. Sorry if I've bummed everyone out.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic good job, ec is not bad hun just ask for loads of drugs

FFydd af pains could be anything hun, i had them until about 13 weeks.  2ww Is horrid i do sympathise


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Mimi,

Really? I feel like it's not going to work again  .


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Honestly Ffydd cramping is so common in early pregnancy as well.  Are you on bum bullets or gestone because bum bullets can cause cramps to


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Bullets and I was last time, maybe it is that. I know it's stupid worrying because I could be pregnant and worrying for nothing and even if it isn't going to work worrying won't help. x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd hun you are only human and that is what we are here for.  The 2ww makes everyone crazy with no exceptions honest.  It is way to early yet to know anything, but keep talking about your fears and all we are here for you hun


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks, it feels better just to get things off my chest. Don't know where I'd be with FF x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know i have found some great friends through ff.  You take care hun and try not to stress but i know you will cos everyone does


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

How are the busy bees on here?

Difficult to keep up so one day at a time I think!

Great news about your scan today nic, fantastic.

 for you Fydd, the 2ww is the hardest part of the process and no way of knowing the outcome


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nic  glad your bloods came back good and your scan went OK. EC is fine honestly - I was out of it both times and DH said I talked rubbish for most of the day so I guess the drugs sre good lol

FFydd -the 2ww is horrible isn't it. I worried about every flinch first time around. When you have nothing to do but rest it is hard not to tune into everything which may or may not be going on, I drove myself demented wondering if they were implanting or not, I was even talking to my belly at one point.

OMG you must all think I am some sort of nut case lol!!

Started jabs last night - it was like I never stopped


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic wow what a lot of follies hope you get lots of lovely eggs. as others have said ec is fine. when i first went the nurse said hello to me and i burst our crying as i was so nervous. they are all so nice there and were very kind to me. i asked for lots of sedation. good luck

ffydd 2ww is horrible, we are all here for you to help we have all been there and know how stressful it is.  

mel well done on starting jabs

julespenfold hope jabs are going well.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sam and Nic - i'm so excited for you both - hope you are both ok.

Mel - i did exactly the same and switched to simple unperfumed on both my cylces, from about a week before EC up to when i found out my result!!  Apart from the actual EC and ET days i bet it doesn't make a huge amount of difference but it makes me feel better!!

Hi Kara, Sarah Jane, Raven, Queenie and everyone else - hope all is good with everyone 

jo xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fab result today Nic x bet you're thrilled and excited about next week  

i'm feeling a bit axious about scan tomorrow - just want to get on with it and see if we've managed to clear this hurdle too. will be gutted if i don't get to EC but this is our first go at ivf so still early days I guess. 

Like most of you I'd imagine, patience is not something I've been blessed with a great deal of!! (not when it comes to tx anyway  )

Ffydd - hang in there hun - 2ww not easy x

Sam
xx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Sam! Keep thinking positive thoughts   xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad your scan went well today Nic! Good luck for tomorrow Sam. 
Ffydd, thinking of you, 2ww is pants at times sending some     your way.

Hope you are all well. 

Well, it was a long day today, didn't realise I had so many questions, couldn't keep my mouth shut. Still, the upshot is that they don't think sorting out dh's varicocele will do much, fybroid not an issue. dh sperm test was pretty much the same as last time so ICSI it is again. Morphology had improved so maybe those vits have helped a bit. So, here we go again...we will do long protocol like last time but more menopur (375!) this time to see if we get more mature eggs. While we got 7 mature eggs last time, embryo quality wasn't great so they want more to choose from. Embryo quality could be me or dh, they can't really tell for sure. There was something on my notes about oocytes being tricky to strip which may be an indication of egg quality issues   My AMH is 11.9 - I think that's OK although the doctor said it was borderline low - good, then said it was average).

So, all in all, felt a bit deflated at first worrying that we have an uphill struggle with not so great eggs and mf, but need to keep the positivity going, eggs aren't definitely an issue so we must keep thinking it will work this time    . This time we are better informed and prepared, thanks to you all. We will do everything we can to keep stress free and think happy positive thoughts! Will be jabbing from 19th March. Was hoping to get in this month as af is due next week but they are packed out and there is also easter. Ah well, more time to shift a few more pounds...

Oh and all my questions got answered so tomorrow morning I will cancel our follow up for 4th Feb - just thought I would let you know in case it might help anyone x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam good luck with your scan tomorrow

sarah stay postive hun, i have seen many pregnancies with not top grade embryos and seen fails with grade 1's (me included) so stay postive

nic how you feeling?

mel its like getting back on a horse isnt it

ffydd af pains can really mean anything hun, if you have them you worry and if you dont you worry, the 2ww can send the most sane person a little crazy. we are all here for you

hiya jo, pix and queenie

hiya to everyone else


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks all, Kara, all the best for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you ffydd and those cyclogest are nasty on the belly


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Kara, you're right, will keep those positive vibes going


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi everyone   trickynic your scan sounds fine you have a nice number of follies monday will be here now before you know it   Good luck for yours sam   ffydd hang on in there you really cant tell if its worked or not till test day


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

ffydd hope you feeling better today,I had really trerrible a/f pain on the 2ww and I got Sam so   thinking  

Sam good luck with scan today,will be thinking of you    

Sarah glad planning went well,wont be long

how you feeling Nic?

Sugar its the weekend! 

hope everyone is well and jab happy


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

hopefully everyone who is having scan are ok and have had good news. 

Sarah great you have start dates, hope time flies for you. 

Raven woohoo indeed it's the weekend. Got to get my head together to get q's ready for Monday. Can't wait now. Hope we don't have to wait too long for tx

kar good luck with scan. Hope you and baby ok

to everyone else hope you are all ok. Will catch up with personals at home tonight

XXXXXXX


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone

Ffydd - hope you are feeling a bit better about things now. It's probably going to be the longest 2 weeks of your life!
Sam/Kara - hope scans went ok today.

Clinic phoned and confirmed that I am booked in for EC at 9.45am on Monday. Have to continue with the suprecur until Saturday but more menopur. Triggers shot at 10pm on Saturday. They keep saying that I'm likely to feel ill through OHSS and it's freaking me out a bit. No one likes to be told they are likely to feel ill!! Nausea is quite bad today but not getting any other symptoms apart from a few twinges down below. Just said goodbye to my colleagues in work so it's all feeling a bit scary now!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic my thoughts are with you hun.  Its all very scarey


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nic they told me that too.I was able to go ahead with transfer because I felt fine,hopefully you will continue to be fine and monday afternoon you'll be smiling.Keep drinking the water  

Sam how did your scan go?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Will be thinking of you Nic, hope you don't feel too bad. Keep drinking and take it easy over the weekend.
Sam hope your scan went well today.
Ffydd, hope you are feeling OK.
Not long now Sugar, Ravan, Queenie, yay! Hope you don't have to wait too long to start treatment and will have some answers to your questions.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

evening all

scan was ok today.... we're booked in for EC on Tuesday morning 
Endometirum was looking 'really nice'  
Still more happening on left ovary (which is much more difficult to get to) - 3/4 follies over 18  but still got 1 (out of a total of 3) that's over 18 on the right. To be honest I'm just glad to clear each hurdle and get the chance to move on to the next stage.
Suprecur and Menopur continue til Sunday when I'll also do ovitrelle at 11pm. Jab free day Monday and EC tuesday - YIPPEEE! Expecting EC to be a bit tricky and uncomfortable (probably painful too if they've got to try and get ovary to move or go through uterus) but I can't wait - bring it on!  

In work on Monday and then off for rest of next week. 
2 quick questions....If we get past the next stage and make it to ET, 
- how long should i take off work after ET?
- how is OTD calculated? - is it dpec or dpet or something different?

Out for a curry tomorrow evening and looking forward to a relaxing sunday. monday will be a bit manic in work trying to get things sorted for rest of week off but hoping things will be sorted and I'll be able to get my head ready for tuesday. Feeling quite excited!

XX


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am feeling a bit better today, dh is working constantly so Im feeling a bit lonely in the days which doesn't help. Back in work next week which I think will stop me thinking about it so much.

Sam76 - It really depends on how you feel after ET, it's much less invasive than EC (they say it's a bit like a smear), last time I had the week of EC and ET off, this time I had the week after that off too. Also, you don't really know when ET is likely to be, if you have a really good response and plenty of healthy embryos this sometimes leave it a bit longer before transfer. The embriologists usally phones you during the week and keep you updated. Not sure exactly how they work out 2WW but it's actually a bit longer than 2 weeks usually. It's been about 18 days after transfer both times for me. They'll tell you when OTD is after your transfer. Hope everything goes well for you. 

trickynic - all the best for EC, hope you get plenty of good eggs!

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

nic and sam, sending loads of positive thoughts your ways for ec, nic hope you are not worrying too much about feeling poorly. They said the same thing to me but to be honest I felt better and more comfortable when they had done the ec. I know everyone is saying it but drink lots of water, I was also told that lucozade sport was good for risk of ohss. Also milk and lots of protein.  
ffydd glad you are feeling ok, keep positive


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Ffydd - Sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit lonely   - hope things aren't too hectic in work for you next week - can imagine that it will be best way to take mind off 2ww. Hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend.

Thanks too marie  

I'm trying to ge my head around when I'm likely to be in work and when I'm not so that I can let my boss know. He's been fantastic but the more notice I can give the more chance I will be calm knowing that someone else has all the info they need to pick up on my work! (trying not to get ahead of myself, as still a few more steps before have to sort this out, but like to have some sort of plan   )

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic drink lots of water, milk and luzoade to tell against ohss and eat protein

sam well done on your scan and i bet they will do their best to reach your ovary, OTD is 16 days post et and as for taking time off this is totally a personal preference, some take none others take the whole wait off

ffydd glad your ok hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sam and nic that is great news, i really hope you both get lots of lovely eggs. good luck to you both with triggers and ec

with regards to having time off after et it is personal choice really. depends whether your job is physical or not. i think it is good to have at least a couple of days to rest. otd is i think 16 days after et.

ffydd hope your keeping sane on your 2ww .

raven and sugar not long now to go for our app


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks Queenie - woohoo less than a week til u see Mr Griffitths

thanks kara - if we get to ET i know that i want to book off OTD and maybe day after that whatever happens... Good luck with scan(s) next week - looks like u've got a busy one. Don't think baby ellard will have a chance to be camera shy after he/she arrives


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam - glad to hear your scan went well and that you are feeling more positive. I need to push aside those nerves and take a leaf out of your book! I know what you mean about work. My boss is very understanding too but I don't want to leave my colleagues in the lurch. At the moment, I am taking week of EC and ET as sick leave, then planning on going back into work the following week and having the following week (half term) off as annual leave with my husband. However, I've warned my boss that if I feel too poorly I may end up taking the week inbetween off too. He seems ok with that and my colleagues understand. 

Can't wait to get these bloody things out now - feels like I'm carrying around 2 bags of pebbles! 
Thanks for the advice on OHSS. I have been drinking lots of water from the start and have upped my protein intake. I'll get onto the lucazade tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic is the isoactive one you need, i think thats how you say it lol

sam thanks hun

busy week for this thread next week


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not long now sam and trickynic bet you just want to get on with it now


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

too right miriam ... never wanted a weekend to go quickly before!

wondered if there were any other night owls here   twit-twooo
xxx

will be off to bed myself shortly - have been checking out other threads all over FF site to find anyone at similar stage in treatment. Helps to have milestones for others to follow too - seems to make things go a bit quicker.

have a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Sam and Nic for Monday & Tuesday    

Ffydd, hope you're doing ok on your 2ww  

I'm feeling fed up this week.  Work has been an absolute nightmare and DH not very sympathetic towards me working all the time.  I'm feeling sorry for myself.  I think I need more sleep then I'll feel better too.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck sam and nic.

Not long for the rest of you, the tickers are ticking!

 Aw Laura, hope you manage to get a rest over the weekend. Very nearly february now, a little bit closer for you  ^hugme


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck sam and nic.

julespenfold hope jabs are going well.

laura    hope you get to rest soon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura what are men like! i hope you manage to get some sleep as everything seems worst when tried


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nic and SAm good luck to you both for EC you will both be fine.  Just keeping thinking what you could get from it all thats how i managed to get through and it wasnt that bad  

Ffydd hope you are not going too mad on 2ww it is such a long time which just seems to drag on forever-at least the clock never stops even though it feels like it does  

Good luck for all the appt's this week

Laura hope you manage to have a relaxing weekend and feel bit fresher for Mon


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been struggling to keep up with all thats happening on this thread - but I am thinking of you all and wish each and every one of you lots of luck whatever stage you are at  
x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

have resorted to using my phone to post here as em and her friend have pinched the laptop. 

Will be able to post properly tomorrow to catch up. 

Hope everyone is keeping wel. Xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG its Feb tomorrow,doesnt time fly 

Good luck tomorrow Nic,will be thinking of you    

Sugar good luck for tomorrow,hope you can start asap  

Sam hope your feeling well and ready for tuesday!  

Queenie not long now

Jules how you feeling? Not long till your baseline  

Lots going on this week,good luck to us all


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope this weekend is going quickly for all you ladies having treatment or appointments next week!
Nic, hope you aren't feeling too nervous. You'll be OK tomorrow and they'll look after you really well. I bet you are looking forward to getting shot of the bags of pebbles! All the very best to you

Sam, hope you are OK. Best of luck for Tuesday, will have my fingers crossed they can reach your left ovary, good to hear the right one is coming along too. 

Ffydd, how are you? Hope you are managing to stay sane

Good luck tomorrow Sugar, and Ravan for Wed, hope you both get to start tx very soon 

All the best for Thursday Queenie

Laura, hope you are feeling more relaxed after the weekend, hope this week flies for you

Hope your jabs are going ok jules

Hugs and positive vibes to you all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah I am trying to judge when tx will be,by everyone elses planning   I think that I read(by you?) that they are very busy at ivfwales.I was hopeing to start mid feb,but I think its more likely to be mid march.Im still happy with that though.There will be a few of us having treatment together then.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Ravan, I was hoping to start towards the end of Feb as af is due next week but that would have meant EC falling around easter and as they are closed good Friday and Easter Monday, they were already full those two weeks. They did seem very busy up until easter, but if your dates work out they might have space. Otherwise we'll be around the same time I reckon, I start jabbing 19th March  .  We'll have to start an easter bunnies thread soon!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

do you want me to set up a Feb/Mar thread


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic all luck with ec tomorrow, hope the nerves have calmed a little

sam tuesday is the big day for you enjoy your drug free day tomorrow

ravan and sarah hope you ladies can start asap

sugar lol having to use your phone


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey all - hope everyon'e having a good weekend.

Nic - enjoy your drug free day today hun and all the best for tomorrow      

i'm not feeling brilliant today.. stomach is really bloated and uncomfortable and back is aching... can't decide why, could be any of the following..
- heavy ovaries (know what you mean about the pebbles nic!)
- constipation (from taking codeine over the last few days)
- what i've eaten- don't usually have much bread but was tempted by the hot cross buns at sainsbury's yesterday - have put away quite a few   and went out with the girls for a curry last night and probably ate too much

...have taken some paracetamol, drunk half a litre of prune juice and have a hot water bottle down the front of my trousers ('hands-free' solution). Need to muster some energy to change the bed and do the ironing.... 

I've just seen a trailer for a programme on one of the channel 4 channels which is on on thurs at 9pm - thought it was about infertility and ivf but turns out it's about couples with lots of little boys that want a baby girl... grrrr


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all

Good luck for everyone going in next week, hope your having a relaxing sunday.

AFM - all going well with jabs. friday for 1st baseline seems ages away but I'm sure this week will fly. Doing long days all week and working saturdays but will try and keep in touch.

 and   to you all x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam it could be all of those things lol, rest up hun.

half a litre of prune juice yuck

jules all the best for your baseline and i hope the week goes quick for you

busy week on this thead this week


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Surprisingly calm today but purposefully not thinking about tomorrow if I can. I was worried having the HCG injection last night that I would be poorly today but am no worse than I was for most part of last week. I have a lot of lower back pain like you Sam. If my follies grew a cm in 2 days last week, god knows how huge they are now! so no wonder I have a few aches and pains. Just can't wait to get it all over now. Plus, no injections today - YAY!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good on ya nic

what time is ec?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

9.45am


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic all the very best for ec tomorrow. will be thinking of you.

sam good luck with trigger tonight and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. hope you are feeling better.

well sugar and raven your app's this week hope it goes well for you both and that you get to start tx soon.

jules glad to hear jabs are going well and good luck for baseline on friday


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nic good luck for tom im sure you will be fine  
Sam have a relaxing day tom before your ec tue.
Jules good luck with the rest of your injection


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh nic i will be sat in work thinking of you and waiting for an update

enjoy the sedation


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sam & Nic good luck for this week - I'll be thinking of you both.

jo xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Woohoo I am on the laptop - what a rarity these days  

Raven and Queenie - what a busy week this week with apts. Good luck with them. I know its so exciting to be starting to get thing moving.

Sam and nic - good luck for EC this week, got my finger crossed that things go the way they should    

Julespenfold - lovely to meet you, hope the jabbing is going ok. Hopefully catch up at the next meet. Good luck for your scans  

Sam - sorry to hear that you are feeling bloated, hopefully that will go soon. I am sure that it will all be worth it in the end

Well I cannot believe that my apt is tomorrow. It has taken so long to get here yet all of a sudden it is here and i have no questions ready   Will get my pen and paper ready tomorrow. By the sounds of it the clinic are really busy so I guess I will not get to go on my next af but the one after - poop. Oh well will defo know tomorrow. Hope we dont have to wait too long.

Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for morning trickynic   and good luck sugar hope you can start soon


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Nic - good luck for EC today  

Sugar - hope your appointment goes well and that you are able to start tx soon 

Hello everyone else
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Loads of luck today Nic  

Hope you get fitted in soon Sugar, good luck.

Ok remind me lol is it Jules and Sam still jabbing at the mo, poss jk1? Good luck.

And the rest of you appoints close now.

Thanks Shelle, I think getting a feb/march thread would be really helpful to try and keep track again!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar cant wait to hear how your appointment goes

nic half and hour and you will be in having your lovely eggs collected woo hoo


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule..................waiting
millimags.........planning 26th Jan........follow up 4th April
Mel..................down regging 27th Jan.......e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sam................e/c 2nd Feb
Trickynic..........e/c 1st Feb
Sugar..............planning 1st Feb
Ravan.............planning 3rd Feb
Queenie.........planning/consultant ? 4th Feb
Jules...............Baseline 5th Feb
Cardifflaura....follow up 11th Feb....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March
JK1.................planning 9th March




Ffydd.......OTD 7th Feb

hope that helps pix  

Good luck today Nic & Sugar.

Shelley could we have this list on the new thread please


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Jule..................waiting
millimags.........planning 26th Jan........follow up 4th April
Mel..................down regging 27th Jan.......e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sam................e/c 2nd Feb
Trickynic..........e/c 1st Feb
Sugar..............planning 1st Feb
Ravan.............planning 3rd Feb
Queenie.........planning/consultant ? 4th Feb
Jules...............Baseline 5th Feb
Cardifflaura....follow up 11th Feb....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
JK1.................planning 9th March

Thanks Ravan that great   How are you and Sam?

I have removed myself off the list, will be cancelling my planning until I know what is happening with lap.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Loads of luck Nic, Sugar and anyone else doing stuff today

Ravan good luck for your appointment this week


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all

Just got back from the hospital. EC went well and I got 20 eggs! Also DH's sperm sample was the best yet so keeping fingers crossed  
I was awake during EC and vaguely remember talking a lot of jibberish about Katherine Jenkins or something   Feeling quite sore now so have taken co-codemol. Have to go back in tomorrow for blood test but as I have had only mild symptoms of OHSS, I'm feeling quite positive about ET later this week!

DH has just stocked the cupboard full of hibernation foods for the rest of the week for me. Also my lovely colleagues in work have lent me an abundance of soppy films to watch. 

BTW I ended up with the bum bullets because I chickened out looking at the gestone needle!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow Tricynic 20 eggs, lets hope they get jiggy with  dh's sperm.  Your preference on bum bullets, gestone needles are scary lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic wow girl 20 eggs, thats a good crop. hope for lots of jiggyness in the lab

great you only have mild signs on ohss and its good they are doing bloods tomorrow

the gestone needles are scary there is no doubt about that, happy bum bulleting lol

rest up now and have a nap if you can

you did well and why were you talking about katherine jenkins lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks michelle,getting excited now.

Fantastic news Nic,20 is brilliant!Glad it went well.Great news about the ohss too,keep drinking the water though.Well done


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks ladies. The Katherine Jenkins thing came from when I had hypnotherapy a few months ago for my needle phobia. You are told to visualise someone who you think is really confident and then step into their body. I don't even like classical music but she was the person who popped into my head because she always looks so calm and serene when she sings. Have NO idea why I started talking about it during EC but I know I made the nurses giggle!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Nic  - 20 is fab. Hope you get lots fertilise      
Lol at Katherine Jenkins


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

A bumper crop, well done Nic fantastic news. Hoping swimmers are doing there stuff, good luck for call


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all,

went back to work today and I'm exhausted, tried to take it easy but it's a nightmare, team not too supportive, nobody bothered to ask how I was. Never mind thank goodness I have a life and plenty of friends outside of work!!

Well done Trickynic, 20! That's a brilliant start hopefully we'll have some new year BFPs soon. Lol. 
Sugar hope your planning appointment is ok and they can see you soon. 
Sam, all the best for EC tomorrow, hope you get plenty of good eggs.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd typical that work is unsupportive so dont feel bad if you decide to have a sicky or too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd just ignore them honey, people can be so insensitive without saying a word.  Not long now until test day


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

way to go nic!     for call tomorrow

no pressure here then lol - will be happy if we get enough to go on to next stage (1 eggie or more I guess! 

Ffydd - take it easy and look after yourself!
Sugar - hope your appt went well today x


thanks again for the list ravan

I had a crap sunday - spent all day in bed feeling grotty - my stomach sounded like something from a cartoon (really loud gurgling) and I had horrendous diarrhoea.. slept on the bathroom floor last night to be near to toilet! Felt better this morning and went to work but was home by 3 with a really bad back and abdominal aching - feeling more human now that i've had a bit of a sleep, codeine and hot water bottle. Looking forward to getting on with things tomorrow...

hope everyone else has had a good start to the week xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Sam you poor thing.  Hope everything goes ok tomorrow and you feel better afterwards


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam hope tonight is better for you, try and relax easier said than done i know. what time is ec tomorrow? i wish you loads and loads of luck


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks kara and mimi  

ec is 1030


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sam - hope you are soon feeling very much better. Good luck for EC    

Sugar - hope your appointment has gone well  

Ffydd not long to go now - try not to let your work colleagues get to you  

Ravan - thanks for the list - you are a star 
Not long till your appointment now - hope it all goes well
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you are feeling better sam and wishing you lots and lots of luck for the morning    nic 20 is bloody brilliant hope its good news for the morning call   ffydd must be hard to go to work when they dont understanding   not long to go now tho


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

oooh just had a lovely 2 hour nap so feeling a bit more human again...although the more I remember about EC the more embarrassed I am   I can remember a lovely guy called Ali doing my sedation and I was squeezing his hand really tight. I remember him saying to me "Nicola, are you really in a lot of pain or do you just like crying?" and I said "I just like crying". LOL

Sam, don't let this put you off, it's fine honestly, I was just away with the fairies! The staff are really lovely and will put you at ease. Sorry to hear you have been feeling rough today. Hopefully all those symptoms will disappear after EC tomorrow.  

Good luck for anyone else with appointments this week


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Nic - well done on your eggies, hope they are being super busy and you have lots of embies tomorrow. Rest up

Taffy How are you doing? hope teeny isnt making you too sick. Not much longer to go and it will be so worth it in the end

kara, Mimi, Miriam how are you all today. Hope you had a good weekend and are looking forward to the week ahead.

Sam - the best of luck for tomorrow, got my fingers crossed for you.

Ffydd - sorry to hear work is rubbish but at least you have lots of people outside of work who do care. I like no-one knowing in work as it is a place where I am forced not to think about tx. It keeps me sane-ish  

Pix - how are you doing? Any news on your lap yet? Hope you dont have to wait to much longer.

Queenie - how you doing, not long till your apt. Bet you cannot wait.

Raven - only 2 more sleeps   Bet you are excited.

Well my apt was great. I saw Marie and we spent about an hour talking about all the things that I needed to talk about. I am doing the short protocol again with suprecur and menopur 450 then up to  600 after the first week if I need it (and after last time will probably need to again).  We are having assisted hatching and i will be taking steriods and clexane to see if that helps with implanting. We start tx on 26 March as they are super mega busy there   I am hoping to have two little easter bunnies this time. 

I guess I have an extra month to get fitter and lose a few more pound so no excuses now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic i am pmsl well done hun, i love your sense of humour. nic hope the call comes early in the morning

sugar you know im chuffed for you hun, see if your gp will prescribe the steriods and clexane

sam i will be thinking you you


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar,yes im getting excited,and going by you and a few others....looks like I'll be around the same time as you.....Im going to expect for them to say end march,that way I will have no dissappointments  

Good luck tomorrow Sam & Marie  

Hi everyone else hope your well,making food,so just a quicky


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wonder if marie is on her way down from liverpool? loads of luck for your appointment

im getting excited for you all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow Nic that is fantastic news. 20 is a greart number.
Good luck sam for tomorrow.
Great news about your apt Sugar wont be long we are aready in Feb.
Ravan good luck for your appt.

Im off to bed speak soon feel very unwell.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic that is fantastic news 20 eggs. hope you get the call early

sam good luck for ec tomorrow.

jule hope you feel better soon

sugar glad app went well and that you got all your questions answered. march will soon be here.

raven good luck for you app


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule hope your not too unwell


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds like they had a giggle with you nic, good luck for call hope it nice and early.

Loads of luck for tomorrow Sam, hope you have a better night tonight

Glad appoint went well Sugar, the speed that Jan has gone your tx will soon be here

Hope you soon feel better Jule

Hope all goes well with Mr. G this week Queenie

Hope they fit you in Soon Raven

I'm ok thanks Sugar, just waiting for appoint with Mr.G now and really need to get around to phoning local hospital to cancel with them!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done nic 20!!!!! fingers crossed for you.

Good luck Sam for tomoz.

Queenie - Good luck with Mr G hope you get the answers you need x

Having a blonde moment re my scan am I right in thinking it needs to be thin on this one and if it is I can start the HR tablets and then I have another scan that has to be thick for the ET. 

 to all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Nic 20 is amazing.  Good luck for your call tomorrow  

Sam, loads of luck for tomorrow. Hope you feel better tonight hun  

Sugar, sounds like your appt went really well.  Is 450 menopur = 6 amps? I thought that was the maximum but good to know you can increase to 600 for last few days.  If I get to do another own egg IVF I'll ask to take bigger dose to improve response.

Hope everyone else is ok?  Who else has appt's this week?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done on your bumper crop Nic! I love your Katherine Jenkins story! Good luck for your call tomorrow 
Sam, hope you feel better. Best of luck to you for tomorrow 
Hope you feel better soon too Jule
Ffydd, hope you are doing OK, sorry you've had a rubbish day at work  

Ravan, Queenie, good luck for your apps

Jules, I think you are right, thin first then thick - good luck on Fri!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i am so glad you had a good appointment, now onwards and upwards hun for those easter bunnies


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi laura yes 450 is 6 bottles. It is a high dose but i am a slow responder but do get a few eggies on 600 menopur so I guess they are happy to go again with that. The last week my follies did grow lots do that was good.  

Mimi - can't wait to have my Easter bunnies. So excited about it. It looks like ec will be around dh birthday. What a pressie for him if we get to et. Feeling really positive. Cannot wait to start on the steroids and clexane too. I am sure it will help.  hope you are feeling ok and bump is growing nicely. See you soon xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura are you considering another cycle? 

the strange thing is that some people response the same to whatever dose of drugs. ive personally responded different each time, 6 eggs, 10 eggs, 12 eggs and no ec and back to 6 eggs......the last two cycles were on 450 menopur. our ovaries are weird things arent they.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im gona crash out before i fall asleep on my laptop

sam all the very best and i hope you manage some sleep

marie hope you made it to wales ok

night all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope extra drugs and hatching will do the trick for you sugar   hiya laura hope you are ok will you be finding out if you are entitled to another nhs go ?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck for appoint Marie


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to those who have appointments today


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening

Nic well done on your EC its brilliant that they got so many eggs!! How did you get on today?  I think i had that DR doing my sedation for my ET in December - he talked to me the whole way through to take my mind off it which i thought was fab and seemed to make the whole thing go quicker!!

Sam hope you got on well today too, sorry to hear that you've not been feeling too great - have my fingers crossed for you both.

Hope everyone else is ok

Jo xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks Jo  

updates for me and Nic on the Feb/March cyclers thread (not sure how to paste link here sorry)

They couldn't reach my one ovary at all but managed to get 6 eggs from the other so all things considered not bad. Was thrilled to see Mimi's post that said 6 eggs was lucky for her - negative thoughts starting to creep into my head but that helped push them a bit further away.

Nic has a fabulous 13 embies - so a good day for us both I'd say.


hope you're ok   not long now til my birthday on 9th march... and more importantly your appointment x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

re-named the other thread
just going to have one thread for all parts of your cycle rather than cycles in a certain month 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226284.0


----------

